# The Walking Dead - "Beside The Dying Fire" - OAD 3/18/12 *Season Finale*



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow. I don't even know what to make of all that. 
WTF was that with Andrea at the end?? Were those armless walkers chained to that person/thing?? 
And WTF Rick. Dude just lost his mind. "This is no longer a democracy." 
Then pan out to ..... what was that, a prison?? I vaguely recollect someone saying


Spoiler



something about a prison in the books so my mind just immediately went there


I have to go to bed. More thoughts tomorrow. 
Mind = blown.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

The reveal of both was for fans of the comic, of course. Hooded figure is



Spoiler



Mechonne



and yes, that was a prison.  If you Google the name, you'll find out more. I'd put in a link, but I'm not sure if the forum still unspoils spoilers when they're embedded links.

Greg


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Wow! That was great!!

I hated to see Lori get in the truck and Andrea be left behind.
Yeah! Rick lost it there! Wowser. 

The caped figure with prisoners/pets took me completely, and awesomely, by surprise! Just fantastic!!

Prison would be full of even more walkers, right? Crazy!


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

Wow... way to put down the whining, Rick!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

SoBelle0 said:


> Prison would be full of even more walkers, right? Crazy!


More walkers, but locked up 

Can't wait for next season, great episode!

Hooded guy was sweet at the end.

You would think they would refuel on the highway and have a full tank. Unless they drove THAT far.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Walking and Talking Dead were good tonight. 

Twitter was blown up with people wanting Lori dead. 

I never wanted to slap anyone more that Lori -- then Carol and then Carl (but a little less so). 

I'm looking forward to the 'hooded figure'.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I was glad on Talking Dead when somebody called Lori on her hypocrisy freaking out when she found out Rick had done what she frikkin' manipulated him into doing (although Mazzara and Kirkman kind of blew the notion off, which I think is another example of them not always understanding what's going on on their own show).

I notice when Lori was freaking out and flinching away from Rick, they gave him the same zombie breathing sounds they gave Shane last week...


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

SoBelle0 said:


> Prison would be full of even more walkers, right? Crazy!


Prison's are secure enough to keep people out as much as it is to keep them in. I'd bet that final scene was a set up for the set of next season's version of 'The Farm'. Only a prison is much more effective at keeping walkers out than a wooden fence and some barb wire.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Awesome episode! I don't even know where to begin!

Rick is like the show's audience. He's sick of the whining and complaining. He's sick of them making stupid decisions. And he's sick of being treated like a bad guy for doing the right thing. He has finally become the character I've been waiting for since I started watching the show.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Also, I'm falling in love with Daryl. (Never thought that would happen.) I wanted to kick Carol off that bike and mount up.



Spoiler



Helicopter? Whats up with that?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Zevida said:


> Rick is like the show's audience. He's sick of the whining and complaining. He's sick of them making stupid decisions. And he's sick of being treated like a bad guy for doing the right thing. He has finally become the character I've been waiting for since I started watching the show.


But he could do all that and still be more of a Rick, and less of a dick... 

One hopes he will pull back somewhat early next season. The lead being a complete ass isn't going to improve the viewing experience.


Beryl said:


> Helicopter? Whats up with that?


(Unspoiled because it was in the episode) There was also a helicopter in Atlanta last season.

One thing that I forgot I was going to mention...at the beginning, the Atlanta zombies looked like they were suddenly drawn...all the way to the farm. What's up with that?


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

The season finale was flat out amazing. I admit I was on the edge of my seat most of the episode. Best episode of the show since they were in atlanta in season 1. The new creative staff has really saved this show. I thought andrea was a finished. That new character was completely bad ass just wow. Can't wait for the start of season 3.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> One thing that I forgot I was going to mention...at the beginning, the Atlanta zombies looked like they were suddenly drawn...all the way to the farm. What's up with that?


They were just showing how a herd forms. All it takes is a few walkers focus on something and they pick up stragglers as they go. Presumably, they had been walking for weeks, and it just happened to be in the direction of the farm.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But he could do all that and still be more of a Rick, and less of a dick...


I really just want Rick to be Jack Bauer. There, I said it. 

If he needs to be a dick to get his Bauer on, I'm totally cool with that.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I don't know what to think about this episode. I'm glad they finally left the farm. The zombie horde was cool, but I never can help but to nit pick whenever there is a shooting scene. Nobody seems to miss, ammunition is rarely accounted for, and guns (especially a 12ga shotgun) have NO recoil.

At least now we know what Connor said to Rick at the CDC. Although, I'm not particularly pleased with Rick's character turn. He has become a lot more like Shane now. And why did Lori freak out so much when Rick told her about killing Shane, Walker Shane, and Carl dropping Walker Shane? Isn't that basically what she wanted? Was she just betting that Rick would be the one to die so she and Shane could be together? Or was she counting on neither one of them going as far as killing the other and hoping to just keep playing them against each other? If so, to what end? I'm guessing that part of her reaction was a mother realizing that her boy lost his innocence by having to kill a father figure. Plus, maybe she thinks that Rick let (or maybe even encouraged) Carl kill Walker Shane just to earn his Man Card?

The hooded figure with the pet walkers... sooo cool! Definitely tapping into the comic book realm by introducing a mysterious and completely out of the ordinary character. But I don't get why the pet walkers don't try to get her.


Spoiler



I read the wiki about Michonne and know some of the background of her and the walkers. Even though the walkers have no arms or lower jaw, wouldn't they still constantly try to kill her? If anyone that's read the comics can explain that to me I'd appreciate it.



I like the teaser of the prison. I wonder if that may not be where Randall's friends are living or will the place be abandoned and full of walkers? Maybe even Merle?

Personally, I think a prison would be one of the best places to make a stand and try to start a new life. It's pretty much walker proof from the outside. There are laundry, kitchen and other "amenities". There is enough ground to plant a decent sized garden and maybe raise some livestock. If I came across one, I'd definitely consider staying there for a long time.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Excellent finale. They had mentioned getting a lot of flack for not having as much zombies this season (a complaint I never understood, since the show isn't JUST about zombies), but man did that shut people up... The entire first half was probably one of the craziest things I've seen on TV... Very well shot, well acted, and well edited--couldn't have been easy coordinating all those components in one sequence.

Man Andrea got screwed... for a second I thought she was saved by Randall's people but when they showed the dude he looked way too serious to be a regular survivor. whoever that was, they were ****ing around with no one.

I don't get Lori's hypocrisy either. I really feel like even the writers hate her and want to make us hate her more because the way she's written is just horrible sometimes. She practically begged Rick to kill Shane a few weeks (days) ago and then acts absolutely horrified when he does, even after he explains that Shane lured him into the jungle to kill _him_. She really only freaked out when she found out Carl had witnessed it but that still doesn't explain her reaction towards Rick.

Even though Lori sucks, at least we got Shane out of the way... My god was he annoying. I "get" where they went with him, but Jon Bernthal did too good of a job because I've wanted Shane off my TV for a while now. I would be ok with keeping Lori around if they wouldn't go out of their way to make her an absolute idiot all the time.

Lots of good set up for next year. The finale reminded me of Lost a bit, with several characters at odds, one character separated from everyone else meets up with a previously unknown group, a big hint of what's to come (the prison). Good stuff.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

nataylor said:


> They were just showing how a herd forms. All it takes is a few walkers focus on something and they pick up stragglers as they go. Presumably, they had been walking for weeks, and it just happened to be in the direction of the farm.


I suppose that's what they were going for. Too bad that's not what they showed...


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I suppose that's what they were going for. Too bad that's not what they showed...


How so? that was how I took it... The helicopter was a clue that that scene was a while ago, and all the cut scenes after that were just showing the progression of the herd over time. And unfortunately Shane's gunshot caught their ear as they were nearby (heading in a different direction).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

But the way it was blocked, it showed them moving in a very determined fashion. Otherwise, why not change direction at the fence instead of piling up against it until it collapsed?

And I agree that your interpretation is almost certainly what they meant. I just think they did a very, very bad job of showing it. It didn't seem at all like a mindless, wandering horde that just happened to stumble across the farm. If I was going to show a horde of zombies being mind-controlled into going to and attacking the farm, that's pretty much exactly how I would do it. And the only reason I was pretty sure that's not what they were up to is that there was nothing to establish that such a thing could happen.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

The look Rick had on his face after Lori walked away (after learning Shane's fate and Carl's involvement) was interesting. It was like Rick finally has Lori's number. He saw what's she's really become.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

The audience knows that the farm would have been lost even if Rick and gang never showed up. Too bad Hershel doesn't know about the helicopter and fortunately, he isn't blaming them in this episode for the farm being lost. I'm glad they are keeping him alive. I like older people being among the survivors.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But the way it was blocked, it showed them moving in a very determined fashion. Otherwise, why not change direction at the fence instead of piling up against it until it collapsed?


I'm guessing that problem solving skills aren't very common among your average walker. Once the walkers in front hit the fence the ones behind them would just keep piling up. I'm sure that sooner or later the herd stopped piling up but the ones pinned against the fence were already stuck. I just wonder if that was Hershel's sign on the fence?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> The very end of this really bugged me. There's a herd of 50 or more walkers on the edge of the field and none of those guys noticed while they were searching? Where the hell did those walkers come from?


Well, I guess THAT question was answered within the first 2 minutes. 

So I guess Walkers are easily distracted. Something gets their attention and they walk until something else gets their attention. No matter how far.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

The thing that annoyed me was the reveal of the CDC secret. I thought after last week we eliminated the fact that everyone was infected. If they wanted that to happen then Rick should have never turned his back on Shane after killing or would have pulled a "double tap" and taken Shane out with a stab to the head. Usually I am ok with some sloppiness in storytelling but this one bugs me.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

I liked the way Rick kind of lost it at the end, ironically coming across a lot like Shane. Nice touch.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

So yesterday I got Walking Dead Compendium 1 (issues 1-48) from the library (it was out and I had to wait for it!) and read it in basically one day. Today the season finale was awesome, and I already know what some of the mysteries are... yay! Very interesting to see the differences between the comic and the TV show, as well as the similarities.

Don't have too much to add here. Lori is insufferable. Carl is a PITA. Andrea will be seriously pissed off if/when she gets back, no doubt. Carol seems to have gotten a bit too big for her britches: _she's_ not adding enough to the group to warrant suggesting they split up.

Even though I just read the book yesterday I was still surprised when Andrea was saved. I did not expect that at all.

On Talking Dead, Kirkman says that season 3 will pick up with the pace of the ending of season 2 and go beyond it. They've apparently been writing season 3 since January. Who's to say but I do hope they don't have a somewhat unfocused beginning to season 3 like they did for season 2. Although, it was worth it in the end.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Einselen said:


> The thing that annoyed me was the reveal of the CDC secret. I thought after last week we eliminated the fact that everyone was infected. If they wanted that to happen then Rick should have never turned his back on Shane after killing or would have pulled a "double tap" and taken Shane out with a stab to the head. Usually I am ok with some sloppiness in storytelling but this one bugs me.


Rick said he wasn't sure if what he was told was true or not; he didn't know if he should believe it. Then he saw Carl and I guess he was worried enough about what Carl saw and how he would react that he forgot to be concerned.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

madscientist said:


> Rick said he wasn't sure if what he was told was true or not; he didn't know if he should believe it. Then he saw Carl and I guess he was worried enough about what Carl saw and how he would react that he forgot to be concerned.


Don't buy it. Rick had his back to him and was walking away to leave Shane out there. It was not like Carl surprised him and made him lose focus for a short time to miss the turn. If I was not sure the scientist was correct I would probably watch, preferable from a distance, or just for safe measure pull a double tap. Also if he was not sure seeing the guards had to reinforce the theory thus making it less likely he would turn his back to Shane.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

I like the fact that the prison has been introduced. Having started reading the comic series, it's fun making all these connections between the comic and the TV show, even the show has taken departures from the comic. To that end, I think it's safe to say that no matter what happens, I'd expect us to be in for some kind of conflict inside that prison, be it from other survivors, walkers, or both.

I noticed once again a huge transition from night time to daytime. Fleeing the farm, it's either night time, or the middle of the night. By the time the gang reunites on the road, it's clearly daytime. I guess we could presume that the battle took place pre-sunrise and the fleeing portion took some time after that. Not sure how much time elapsed, but this group clearly needs fuel for the cars, food, and they've got to be running out of ammo. Perhaps this is where the prison comes in to acquire most or all of those things. I can't help but wonder, though, how long they were driving and how far they got. If there was a HUGE prison anywhere nearby them, how come nobody ever remembered it and thought to go look for it?

If the prison becomes "Farm Part II" for a while, which I assume it does, I hope it moves along a little faster than life on the farm. After awhile, being in one place too long kills the adventure of the show for me a little bit. To me, this group needs to be going somewhere, moving, preferably to find answers and maybe even a cure. I know Rick talked about settling down to build a life, but wouldn't they want to venture out to find help?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

So, Rick also was worried that Carl would turn into a Walker when he was shot. And maybe figured that Sophia was already one and it was his fault for leaving her alone.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But the way it was blocked, it showed them moving in a very determined fashion. Otherwise, why not change direction at the fence instead of piling up against it until it collapsed?
> 
> And I agree that your interpretation is almost certainly what they meant. I just think they did a very, very bad job of showing it. It didn't seem at all like a mindless, wandering horde that just happened to stumble across the farm. If I was going to show a horde of zombies being mind-controlled into going to and attacking the farm, that's pretty much exactly how I would do it. And the only reason I was pretty sure that's not what they were up to is that there was nothing to establish that such a thing could happen.


They were determined. The original zombies from Atlanta were following a helecoptor they probably didn't even remember. And kept on the same path until they heard another sound that screamed 'food'.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay please don't be offended but I have several comments to your post. 


EvilMidniteBombr said:


> but I never can help but to nit pick whenever there is a shooting scene. Nobody seems to miss


I was giggling all through that beginning scene. I kept saying WOW such great shots from moving cars, no less. Right in the head every single time.  Didn't take away from how much I loved the finale but it was glaring.



EvilMidniteBombr said:


> At least now we know what *Jenner* said to Rick at the CDC. Although, I'm not particularly pleased with Rick's character turn. He has become a lot more like Shane now. And why did Lori freak out so much when Rick told her about killing Shane, Walker Shane, and Carl dropping Walker Shane? Isn't that basically what she wanted?


Fixed your name mistake.
Also I agree about Rick acting like Shane at the end. I also, more than once, during this episode talking to my TV saying "someone please bite this *****!!!!" about Lori. So tired of her. Ugh.



EvilMidniteBombr said:


> The hooded figure with the pet walkers... sooo cool! Definitely tapping into the comic book realm by introducing a mysterious and completely out of the ordinary character. But I don't get why the pet walkers don't try to get* her.*


Her????



EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Personally, I think a prison would be one of the best places to make a stand and try to start a new life.* There is enough ground to plant a decent sized garden and maybe raise some livestock.* If I came across one, I'd definitely consider staying there for a long time.


I dunno if you're confused or I'm naive but I've never pictured much grassy areas in a prison. I always thought it was paved or just areas that used to be grass but now just trod all over ground.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> I suppose that's what they were going for. Too bad that's not what they showed...


I agree. Another comment I was saying to myself "oh of course they are all just going directly to the farm!"



Malcontent said:


> The look Rick had on his face after Lori walked away (after learning Shane's fate and Carl's involvement) was interesting. It was like Rick finally has Lori's number. He saw what's she's really become.


I'll have to rewatch because I don't remember seeing that. I hope you're right.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I was saying during the moving cars shooting.

The people on Top Shot can't shoot ANYWHERE NEAR as good as these people who have never really shot before!!


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Season two gets :up::up:


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

It seemed to me that they did show Glenn missing a good bit with his shotgun. Anyway there were about a third of the shots he took that I didn't see a walker go down. You're right, though, that no one else seemed to ever miss. I just chalk it up to "you miss you die" syndrome. Maybe if the Top Shot guys were going to have their faces eaten by zombies if they missed, they'd do better.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

madscientist said:


> It seemed to me that they did show Glenn missing a good bit with his shotgun. Anyway there were about a third of the shots he took that I didn't see a walker go down. You're right, though, that no one else seemed to ever miss. I just chalk it up to "you miss you die" syndrome. Maybe if the Top Shot guys were going to have their faces eaten by zombies if they missed, they'd do better.


Now THAT would be a challenge!!!! For every miss you have, a zombie (or simulated zombie) takes a little nibble of your leg.

GO 

I'm glad they didn't have Maggie actually run them over w/ the car, no way that was going to work!

I thought the Red Shirt guy in the RV was going to just quickly pull up, Rick and Carl jump on, and DRIVE AWAY while they are on top. 
Guess not.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> .........Her????


I thought it was a 'her', too. We'll see!


----------



## angelpagan (Apr 14, 2002)

Yes, her...



Spoiler



Michonne


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm not reading that. Obviously I'm trying not to be spoiled. I just didn't get a vibe of it being a _her_ from the thing we saw last night.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, I did not get any gender vibe at all.

I know it's really tough, but I wish ALL comic book talk was in the other thread, not episode threads.

I avoid all possible spoilers/previews


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I thought the opening Zombie bit explained things well enough. At least for me. 

They saw the helicopter and started following it. They heard Carl's gunshot and started following it, each time picking up more zombies as they progressed. Now, they may have been distracted and changed direction 100 times between those two events but the director didn't feel the need to show it every time. I thought the opening served it's purpose. 

And yes, Lori pulling away when Rick made his confession was totally out of character, even for a character who has been terribly annoying and inconsistant.

And without knowing anything about the comics, I took the hooded character to be a woman for some reason. But the pet walkers did not work for me. As someone said before, I would think even the chained walkers would be trying to feed, even if they had no arms.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Couple issues I had with this episode...

They were not in a hurry to get off the highway why not start siphoning gas and filling up all the cars? 

Sure you can't fit everyone into a car but why not at least sleep in the cars? 

Next big mistake not having the vehicles ready to go packed with supplies for the "just in case " scenario

Why have they given up on the fort? Just because some guys who shot at them told them they looked into it they are taking their word for it?

If you are at the camp fire at that rest stop looking place if someone is looking out why are they not on top of the wall?

Andrea when she was running in the woods, why not climb a tree until the herd moves by?


----------



## HIHZia (Nov 3, 2004)

For your last point, they wouldn't move on as long as she was up there, unless something else came along. She'd starve waiting them out.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Maui said:


> And without knowing anything about the comics, I took the hooded character to be a woman for some reason. But the pet walkers did not work for me. As someone said before, I would think even the chained walkers would be trying to feed, even if they had no arms.


If the walkers had like ball gags on, that would work 



mwhip said:


> Couple issues I had with this episode...
> 
> They were not in a hurry to get off the highway why not start siphoning gas and filling up all the cars?


100%, but maybe they did and been driving all day!



mwhip said:


> Next big mistake not having the vehicles ready to go packed with supplies for the "just in case " scenario


I think this has been brought up before, but yeah, have all the cars BACKED up and full packed ready to go at a drop of a hat. Set a meeting point and all those logistics.



mwhip said:


> Andrea when she was running in the woods, why not climb a tree until the herd moves by?


If they don't go by, you are SCREWED!!! Like running upstairs when a horror movie killer comes into your house.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

*Too much convenient writing.*

The writers are just getting carried away with themselves. A few annoying points here...

1. Why has nobody built or rigged up a suppressor. Heck, even if it was just a temporary one with a 2 liter bottle and duct tape, that would at least make a little difference. Get me in a machine shop for a few days and there would be some nice suppressors for regular use. Not to mention there ought to be suppressors hanging around somewhere.

2. How does the virus work, with it being already in the body of the living? Why do they need a bite from "the infected" to start their turning process? If they already have the virus, why aren't they already turning? Is this something like HIV as compared to full blown AIDS?

3. Yes, everybody is way too good at shooting. All head shots on moving targets. I shoot skeet and that's tough enough with a shotgun, but we're just going to have to let them go with this, I guess.

4. So even if these obvious losers have no machining skills, why the heck can't they build bows and arrows. Are there no craftsmen in this group at all? With the lack of a machine shop, I'd have started a class on Archery Development 101 with this crew. Within a month, we'd know what kind of trees to build a longbow out of and which ones worked good for arrows.

5. The hooded guy, at the end, almost brought a tear to my eye. I raised myself out of my recliner and yelled, "YES, IT's ABOUT DAMMM TIME THAT SOMEONE STARTED USING A BLADE ON THESE THINGS!!!" So far, everybody is fighting them in slow motion. I'm dying to see someone with a little skill work through a pack of the walkers like a mowing machine.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

What do you mean by a suppressor?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

He means a "silencer", for the guns.

As for the "how does the virus work", you *don't* need a bite for it to start---you just need to die.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

angelpagan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a spoiler. From the episode here we can't say for sure the gender of the character. Please go back and spoilerize. Although photoshopgrl has now quoted both the original and this spoiler so maybe it won't do much good 

I agree with photoshopgrl and MikeMar; those of us who have read the comics (well, I've only read the first compendium) have to be extremely careful about spoilers: for a while the show and the comic were diverging a good bit and it was easier, but with this episode obviously they're starting to converge again and we'll have to be extra vigilant.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Maui said:


> ...But the pet walkers did not work for me. As someone said before, I would think even the chained walkers would be trying to feed, even if they had no arms.


This was the only thing that I didn't care for. It felt like a scene out of blade and just totally out of place. Not to mention that having 2 walkers chained up to you just doesn't seem like a good idea. Makes it much harder to be "mobile".


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

retrodog said:


> 1. Why has nobody built or rigged up a suppressor. Heck, even if it was just a temporary one with a 2 liter bottle and duct tape, that would at least make a little difference. Get me in a machine shop for a few days and there would be some nice suppressors for regular use. Not to mention there ought to be suppressors hanging around somewhere.


 I haven't seen any equipment that would be useful for machining. And none of the people in the group today seem likely to have those skills.



retrodog said:


> 2. How does the virus work, with it being already in the body of the living? Why do they need a bite from "the infected" to start their turning process? If they already have the virus, why aren't they already turning? Is this something like HIV as compared to full blown AIDS?


 As Amnesia said, the way they seem to be explaining it is that the virus doesn't cause you to die, or to turn while you're alive. It's dormant in your system until you die (for any reason). The moment you die, the virus goes to work and turns you. The bite of the walkers carries lots of infections which can quickly kill you--consider what they've been eating!!--(assuming they haven't bitten something critical that would immediately kill you) but that's separate from the virus. Put another way, if you didn't have the virus and the walkers bit and killed you, you wouldn't turn. But, apparently everyone has the virus.



retrodog said:


> 5. The hooded guy, at the end, almost brought a tear to my eye. I raised myself out of my recliner and yelled, "YES, IT's ABOUT DAMMM TIME THAT SOMEONE STARTED USING A BLADE ON THESE THINGS!!!" So far, everybody is fighting them in slow motion. I'm dying to see someone with a little skill work through a pack of the walkers like a mowing machine.


On Talking Dead, Kirkman (creator of the comics) did mention that the characters we have so far seem to have been holding out waiting for the "old world" to come back. He said that this new character, from what little we've seen, seems to have figured out how to survive in the _new_ world--traveling alone, and still alive, with walker "pets", and using a blade rather than a gun. That seems pretty close to your feeling as well.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Personally, I think a prison would be one of the best places to make a stand and try to start a new life. It's pretty much walker proof from the outside. There are laundry, kitchen and other "amenities". There is enough ground to plant a decent sized garden and maybe raise some livestock. If I came across one, I'd definitely consider staying there for a long time.


It really depends on if it is a Federal pen or a State pen. My friend and I did a lot of discussion on this earlier in the year (yes we have way too much time on our hands). We determined that based Google Map's satellite view that Federal pens are much more fortified concrete walls as opposed to State pens which pretty much had barb wire fences and guard towers. Also based on the scene where they panned up to the prison, it looked like a Federal pen.


photoshopgrl said:


> I dunno if you're confused or I'm naive but I've never pictured much grassy areas in a prison. I always thought it was paved or just areas that used to be grass but now just trod all over ground.


Also based on the satellite view (yes we have way too much time,lol) it looks like there is open areas of dirt that look useable as a small farm within the perimeter of the concrete walls. The trick would be to secure the outer perimeter of the prison while still keeping the inner cell blocks locked up so no prisoner walkers (or prisoners since any hardened prisoners would make the gang of 30 look like a bunch of schoolgirls) would be able to escape. Also by keeping the walker prisoners locked in the cell blocks you could determine how long the walkers could go without feeding. Like I said we put a lot of thought into this,lol


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

pmyers said:


> This was the only thing that I didn't care for. It felt like a scene out of blade and just totally out of place. Not to mention that having 2 walkers chained up to you just doesn't seem like a good idea. Makes it much harder to be "mobile".


Just to point out that this scene is largely straight out of the comics, so it's not something invented for the TV show. I'm sure that the chained walkers are there because if they weren't the comics fans would have burned down the studio 

You'll have to wait until next season to judge the appropriateness of it, I don't think it's fair to condemn it based on two fleeting seconds with poor lighting and no opportunity for explanation.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

madscientist said:


> Just to point out that this scene is largely straight out of the comics, so it's not something invented for the TV show. I'm sure that the chained walkers are there because if they weren't the comics fans would have burned down the studio


I thought that the chained walkers where there because they are the "fashion accessory in vogue" in the post apocalyptic walking dead world,lol. OK I got that one from Talking Dead,lol


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> If the walkers had like ball gags on, that would work


Ball gags would not supress their desire to feed.

Maybe there will be an explanation for it next season but, in my mind, if you can't supress their desire to feed then there is no way they would be docile.

That does not even begin to explain why anyone would even chain two docile walkers to themselves in the first place.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

My first thought when Andrea was saved from the hooded character with the pets...

Looks like she'd probably be better off dead.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Maui said:


> Ball gags would not supress their desire to feed.
> 
> Maybe there will be an explanation for it next season but, in my mind, if you can't supress their desire to feed then there is no way they would be docile.
> 
> That does not even begin to explain why anyone would even chain two docile walkers to themselves in the first place.


my thoughts as well. Seems like they would be more trouble than good. How do you move quickly with those things chained to you let alone get a good night of sleep? Maybe they can "sense" other walkers and therefor can alert that person one is coming.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

pmyers said:


> my thoughts as well. Seems like they would be more trouble than good. How do you move quickly with those things chained to you let alone get a good night of sleep? Maybe they can "sense" other walkers and therefor can alert that person one is coming.


That sounds like a good reason, or sense other people, or both.


----------



## NetJunkie (Feb 19, 2003)

retrodog said:


> *Too much convenient writing.*
> 
> The writers are just getting carried away with themselves. A few annoying points here...
> 
> ...


1. Most people have no clue about suppressors..you and I both know this from owning them.  Then you have the whole thing about threading barrels... Depending on where this went down there may be none around. I'm in NC and if something happened I'd have a hard time finding any suppressors sitting on a shelf.

3. Yes. I get it...it's part of the show but almost every shot on the run or in a car is a hit. Yeah right. Even with a shotgun you don't do that. Not to mention the unlimited ammo in the guns. It's a TV show..but still. Not to mention they shoot things that don't need it. If 50 walkers are coming at you why shoot the first 3? Just run. They aren't near you.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I guess my theory about Andrea climbing a tree was if they don't see you go up there and you are quiet they don't know you are up there. 

Take Rick and everyone on the road hiding behind the truck as the single walker passed it had no idea they were there so obviously walkers don't smell. They have to be attracted by noise or sight.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

NetJunkie said:


> Not to mention they shoot things that don't need it. If 50 walkers are coming at you why shoot the first 3? Just run. They aren't near you.


In the comic they do a much better job of this, FYI. Some of it must be attributed to TV license. The thing is, as we saw with Andrea, the walkers are slow and clumsy but they never stop. Sort of like the tortoise and the hare... if the tortoise was undead and wanted to eat the hare 

The thing that bugs me is how the walkers jump in from just offscreen and chew your neck off, like they did with Patricia in the finale. No possible way a walker could get that close, out in the open, and surprise you like that.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

mwhip said:


> I guess my theory about Andrea climbing a tree was if they don't see you go up there and you are quiet they don't know you are up there.
> 
> Take Rick and everyone on the road hiding behind the truck as the single walker passed it had no idea they were there so obviously walkers don't smell. They have to be attracted by noise or sight.


Actually it seemed like the walkers DO use smell, based on the season 1 episode where Glenn and Rick walked around in the middle of Atlanta after smearing walker guts on themselves. They must have some way of telling living from dead, otherwise you could just lurch around like them and be quite safe. Smell is the most obvious way.

On Talking Dead, they addressed this after the season 2 premiere when everyone was lying under cars and walkers went by, (minor walker physiology spoiler)


Spoiler



by saying that walkers are not bloodhounds . They don't have amazing smelling ability but if they do smell you they'll come after you.



I'm not sure Andrea could have gotten high enough, fast enough, that they wouldn't have noticed her in the woods. Under a car on a hot highway with a lot of rotting corpses is another thing altogether. Plus again, if you make the wrong bet and they DO notice you up there, you are totally screwed. Much better to keep moving, at least while you can, and hope for a break.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

And #6, Why in the hell has nobody spent any time building body armor? Even if it's just thick leather, it would keep the teeth from breaking the skin and hold off on the nearly instant death sentence of getting bitten. But these people keep prancing around with exposed ankles, arms, throats, and faces. What a bunch of amateurs. With the exception of learning how to use guns, these guys should have only lasted about one season.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

retrodog said:


> And #6, Why in the hell has nobody spent any time building body armor? Even if it's just thick leather, it would keep the teeth from breaking the skin and hold off on the nearly instant death sentence of getting bitten. But these people keep prancing around with exposed ankles, arms, throats, and faces. What a bunch of amateurs. With the exception of learning how to use guns, these guys should have only lasted about one season.


Actually, wouldn't it be best to have break away armor? So if they grab you w/ their hands, it just tears right off. W/ solid armor, you could be screwed if they get ahold of you still.

Raid the gym in town for tear away basketball warmups


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> Actually, wouldn't it be best to have break away armor? So if they grab you w/ their hands, it just tears right off. W/ solid armor, you could be screwed if they get ahold of you still.
> 
> Raid the gym in town for tear away basketball warmups


Perhaps. Maybe both. But I was really referring to all the times that a walker just popped up from nowhere and bit somebody before they could react to it. Some sort of impenetrable material would be really helpful for that, in that it would give you a few seconds to turn around and bonk them over the head with a wrench or any other stupid blunt instrument the liberal writers are willing to let you use.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

retrodog said:


> Perhaps. Maybe both. But I was really referring to all the times that a walker just popped up from nowhere and bit somebody before they could react to it. Some sort of impenetrable material would be really helpful for that, in that it would give you a few seconds to turn around and bonk them over the head with a wrench or any other stupid blunt instrument the liberal writers are willing to let you use.


Well apparently the best outfit to wear is a hooded cloak w/ 2 walker pets


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Great season finale.

I hate Lori even more now. She's moved into Betty Draper territory. 

I guess Rick finally got tired of everybody's sh1t and snapped. I don't think he has it in him to be a dictator or Shane II though.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

The EP's on Talking Dead referred to it as the "Ricktatorship" era. Loved it.

BTW...I love Darroll's assesment of Rick and glad he's sticking up for him. WTH was up with Sophia's mom?


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

madscientist said:


> Actually it seemed like the walkers DO use smell, based on the season 1 episode where Glenn and Rick walked around in the middle of Atlanta after smearing walker guts on themselves. They must have some way of telling living from dead, otherwise you could just lurch around like them and be quite safe. Smell is the most obvious way.


That's probably why the hooded figure walks around with two zombies, mask the odor that attracts them.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> Actually, wouldn't it be best to have break away armor? So if they grab you w/ their hands, it just tears right off. W/ solid armor, you could be screwed if they get ahold of you still.
> 
> Raid the gym in town for tear away basketball warmups


If you think about it, just a good old set of chain mail would do the trick. Just have to find a museum with a mid evil section,lol


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> I think this has been brought up before, but yeah, have all the cars BACKED up and full packed ready to go at a drop of a hat. Set a meeting point and all those logistics.


That was my biggest issue. How could they NOT have planned where to meet back up?

As for Rick's new attitude... I have no problem with it and don't think he has turned into Shane. I think it is short term. He has to take charge till they get away from the farm and to a safer area. They are still out in the open and are exposed. It is still very spur of the moment. I don't think he will remain that way if they get to a more secure location.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

They could have at least put some radios in the vehicles. So if they did have to leave they could communicate. What if one of them crashed their car/truck?

At least the RV is gone..


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay have a couple of questions about the comic book's contents. Can someone PM me and I'll ask. I don't want to go searching google for fear of reading other things I don't want to know. These are basic questions.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Great finale. Not without its problems of course, but at least there were only a few instances where I rolled my eyes. 

A few thoughts:

* The Lori characterization is a problem. It's fine to make a character unlikeable (it's one way to cause tension/drama within a group), but her problem is that she's unlikeable but also inconsistent - her decisions and reactions make almost no sense. They need to fix her, or else show that Rick is pulling away from her because she's psycho.

* My only real beef with the ep was the whole driving/shooting thing. It's a terribly inefficient way to go about what they were doing, even if they did hit 93% of their targets.  They had one or two rows of low fences between they and the walkers, so there was enough of a temporary roadblock as to where they could have driven up close to the fences, backed in and spread out, and calmly formed a firing line and take out as many zombies as they could before running out of ammo or the zombies overran the fences. If they spread out, the herd would have spread out too, and everyone would have had clean fields of fire. Once they get overrun, or the ammo runs out, jump into the cars and off you go.

* Jimmy deserved to die by not locking the RV door. Come on dude. Seriously?

* I thought they showed the herd mentality fairly effectively without just spelling it out for you. Once a herd gets moving, it's not going to stop until it gets distracted again. As it moves, it will pick up more and more zombies. Our group just managed to pick a bad time to fire a weapon, as they may have just walked on by and missed the farm entirely. This is pretty consistent with the behavior described in _World War Z_.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay have a couple of questions about the comic book's contents. Can someone PM me and I'll ask. I don't want to go searching google for fear of reading other things I don't want to know. These are basic questions.


PM sent.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

My take on the Lori thing is that when Ric told her about Shane she just heard that the father of her unborn child was killed. Which I can see as being a potential underlining story plot once she has the kid and it looks like shane.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

markz said:


> That was my biggest issue. How could they NOT have planned where to meet back up?


Seriously! How do they not have some basic supplies in the cars, plus a pre-set rally point? These people are terrible, no wonder they keep losing people. They are bad at surviving.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Zevida said:


> Seriously! How do they not have some basic supplies in the cars, plus a pre-set rally point? These people are terrible, no wonder they keep losing people. They are bad at surviving.


I will forgive this, once. They got lulled into a false sense of security on the farm. After all, they've been there for like 8 months.  But yeah, they better have learned this lession from this point on.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I will forgive this, once. They got lulled into a false sense of security on the farm. After all, they've been there for like 8 months.  But yeah, they better have learned this lession from this point on.


The problem is just in the last episode we saw them move into the house, board up all the windows in the house and park the cars by the doors facing out - so they were clearly preparing to make a stand with a back-up of run-for-it, but they half-assed both!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

NatasNJ said:


> (...) once she has the kid and it looks like shane.


Maybe that's why Shane shaved his head---so the newborn would look more like him...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DreadPirateRob said:


> * The Lori characterization is a problem. It's fine to make a character unlikeable (it's one way to cause tension/drama within a group), but her problem is that she's unlikeable but also inconsistent - her decisions and reactions make almost no sense. They need to fix her, or else show that Rick is pulling away from her because she's psycho.


IMO Lori is unlikable in a way that I just want her off my screen whereas Shane was unlikable but fascinating to watch and I always wanted to know what the F he was going to do next. Would have given anything for Lori and her pregnancy storyline to go away and kept Shane and his conflict.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I will forgive this, once. They got lulled into a false sense of security on the farm. After all, they've been there for like 8 months.  But yeah, they better have learned this lesson from this point on.


After seeing what had happened in Atlanta, and the CDC, how could you not have a plan of escape. Unforgivable IMO.

I hope you're being sarcastic about them being on the farm for 8 months.. Lori would be hugely pregnant by then.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Yeah, I would say the RV scene was stupid too. Drive the RV close, have Rick and the kid jump on the top and drive away a safe distance before having them climb off the roof.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> IMO Lori is unlikable in a way that I just want her off my screen whereas Shane was unlikable but fascinating to watch and I always wanted to know what the F he was going to do next. Would have given anything for Lori and her pregnancy storyline to go away and kept Shane and his conflict.


I think I'll have to agree.. Killing off Lori, and keeping Shane as Rick's Frienemy would have been better. I think especially if Shane was indirectly at fault for Lori's demise. Enough so he'd blame himself a little, and not enough for Rick to blame him.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

robojerk said:


> I hope you're being sarcastic about them being on the farm for 8 months.. Lori would be hugely pregnant by then.


Yes, I was making a funny. I figure they've been on the farm for maybe a month?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> Her????





TiVo'Brien said:


> I thought it was a 'her', too. We'll see!


Maybe it's a "guy" thing, but I saw boobs under the cloak.
Well, the shape of boobs under her leather vest/coat.

Not to sound racist, but I also saw ***** features under the hood.

phox


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Yes, I was making a funny. I figure they've been on the farm for maybe a month?


It's been less than three months since the Zombie Apocalypse started! They were on the farm for about two weeks.

http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/Television_show_Timeline

That's one thing the show has done a TERRIBLE job of doing...conveying the passage of time. And I think the writers sometimes even lose track of how short a span it all has been themselves...


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

two weeks on the farm? 

That doesn't sound right.

In fact, NO WAY.

Carl was shot, had surgery performed and healed. Randall came along later and stayed on the farm for a week.

I'd buy a month, but not two weeks.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

madscientist said:


> It's dormant in your system until you die (for any reason). The moment you die, the virus goes to work and turns you.


Your immune system stops working (and thus suppressing the virus) when you die. This suggests that AIDS and cancer patients would have turned without having to die first. People won't be dying of old age either. Instead of getting sick from innocuous diseases, as is common with age, you'll turn instead.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I was glad on Talking Dead when somebody called Lori on her hypocrisy freaking out when she found out Rick had done what she frikkin' manipulated him into doing *(although Mazzara and Kirkman kind of blew the notion off, which I think is another example of them not always understanding what's going on on their own show)*.


I don't think it's that they don't understand what's going on on their own show. I think it's that they wrote the script, so they know what the characters' motivations are, and therefore, when they see it on the screen, they know exactly what's being portrayed. They don't realize that to those of us without the background of the script to fall back on, what's being portrayed on the screen comes off very differently. It's possible that the way they're writing Lori, and the way the audience is perceiving Lori are very different, because the actress isn't doing a good job.


Einselen said:


> The thing that annoyed me was the reveal of the CDC secret. I thought after last week we eliminated the fact that everyone was infected. If they wanted that to happen then Rick should have never turned his back on Shane after killing or would have pulled a "double tap" and taken Shane out with a stab to the head. Usually I am ok with some sloppiness in storytelling but this one bugs me.


Rick had no reason to believe it until he saw Shane turn. Given the other stuff he was going through, Jenner's comment probably wasn't even at the forefront of his mind right then.


ihatecable said:


> If you think about it, just a good old set of chain mail would do the trick. Just have to find a museum with a *mid evil* section,lol


Victoria Gotti, is that you? 


DreadPirateRob said:


> * Jimmy deserved to die by not locking the RV door. Come on dude. Seriously?


Why did he even get out of the driver's seat? He should have waited for Rick and Carl to get on the roof and then driven away.

My biggest issue with the shooting (aside from the shooting from the cars, which was ludicrous) was the way they're portraying shotguns as being ideal for target shooting. Hershel was sitting there firing his shotgun at walkers that were 30-50 yards away, and hitting them all in the head. In reality, they'd be getting hit all over their bodies with small shot, but it probably wouldn't do enough damage to their heads to take them down.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

phox_mulder said:


> Maybe it's a "guy" thing, but I saw boobs under the cloak.
> Well, the shape of boobs under her leather vest/coat.
> 
> Not to sound racist, but I also saw ***** features under the hood.
> ...


Did you watch Talking Dead? They announced the actor that would be playing that character next year.



Spoiler



and you're right. It is a black woman.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> Did you watch Talking Dead? They announced the actor that would be playing that character next year.


No, but I'm wishing I had after hearing about it.
If they continue next season, I will put it on the DVR as well.

phox


----------



## NetJunkie (Feb 19, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> My biggest issue with the shooting (aside from the shooting from the cars, which was ludicrous) was the way they're portraying shotguns as being ideal for target shooting. Hershel was sitting there firing his shotgun at walkers that were 30-50 yards away, and hitting them all in the head. In reality, they'd be getting hit all over their bodies with small shot, but it probably wouldn't do enough damage to their heads to take them down.


Depends. If it's 00 buckshot and a tight choke it would work so I'll let that slide.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

phox_mulder said:


> No, but I'm wishing I had after hearing about it.
> If they continue next season, I will put it on the DVR as well.
> 
> phox


I think it is terrible. I've tried twice now and it's just a waste of time. The only things I like are the "In Memorium" reel and when they show a scene and give some behind the scenes info. The host is awful and the guests, even the EPs and the actors on the show, were mostly worthless.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Zevida said:


> I think it is terrible. I've tried twice now and it's just a waste of time. The only things I like are the "In Memorium" reel and when they show a scene and give some behind the scenes info. The host is awful and the guests, even the EPs and the actors on the show, were mostly worthless.


Okay, maybe I won't.

The only one from this season I wish I had TiVo'd was the one with Chuck and Whatshername.

phox


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I just toss it on in the background, there are usually a few small tidbits, and the "pop up video" thing is good


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Agreed. I usually have it on while I'm reading the thread for the week's episode, so I'm mostly paying attention... and the host is pretty darn hilarious. I've enjoyed the few eps I've seen.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

phox_mulder said:


> The only one from this season I wish I had TiVo'd was the one with Chuck and Whatshername.


Last week's was Zachary Levi (Chuck) and Lauren Cohen (Maggie). That was a good episode. Last night's was great, with Robert Kirkman and Glen Mazzara, writers, plus Laurie Holden (Andrea). Robert gave away a couple minor spoilers for next season, as well as the ID of the person who will be playing the cloaked figure at the end in season three. This was a bit new, as they usually don't spoil anything. Laurie described how the chase scene at the end, in the woods, was filmed in a single day, and she spent 12 hours running and killing zombies, so by the end, she wasn't acting exhausted. She was.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Zevida said:


> I think it is terrible. I've tried twice now and it's just a waste of time. The only things I like are the "In Memorium" reel and when they show a scene and give some behind the scenes info. The host is awful and the guests, even the EPs and the actors on the show, were mostly worthless.


It's not terrible - it's just fluff. And I like Chris Hardwick - he's hilarious!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> IMO Lori is unlikable in a way that I just want her off my screen whereas Shane was unlikable but fascinating to watch and I always wanted to know what the F he was going to do next. Would have given anything for Lori and her pregnancy storyline to go away and kept Shane and his conflict.


Yes. This. I liked Shane's character and what was he going to do next. One moment gentle and helping Carol wash her hands and the next going ape**** over something.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Good interview.

VERY minor spoilers for next season, not too much more than what was said here. VERY minor

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/walking-dead-robert-kirkman-glen-mazzara-season-2-finale-michonne-301394

But they said next season gets a FULL 16 episodes


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

phox_mulder said:


> Maybe it's a "guy" thing, but I saw boobs under the cloak.
> Well, the shape of boobs under her leather vest/coat.


Not having read the comics, or know about the character, I got a definite feminine vibe from the cloaked person. I couldn't see the face so I won't comment about the rest.



DreadPirateRob said:


> It's not terrible - it's just fluff. And I like Chris Hardwick - he's hilarious!


I've seen enough Chris Hardwick from Web Soup. I'll have to politely disagree with you.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Don't think it's a spoiler at all, about the hooded person, but will spoil just in case



Spoiler



They said they haven't even CAST that role yet  So boobs may change


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't think it's that they don't understand what's going on on their own show. I think it's that they wrote the script, so they know what the characters' motivations are, and therefore, when they see it on the screen, they know exactly what's being portrayed. They don't realize that to those of us without the background of the script to fall back on, what's being portrayed on the screen comes off very differently. It's possible that the way they're writing Lori, and the way the audience is perceiving Lori are very different, because the actress isn't doing a good job.


I was being a bit snarky, but my point was that while they may know what they're writing, they don't know what's going on ON THE SHOW.

It happens a lot, where shoddy writing on a show leads to fans giving fervent and fevered explanations for how it can be made to make sense. I think if the fans are placed in that position, then maybe the writers are leaving stuff up to our imagination, or maybe they've done something wrong. But it happens an awful lot on this show. I really don't think they always think through the consequences of what they're writing, and how something that can read well on a page won't necessarily play well in a real-world environment. And I think there's sometimes a pretty serious disconnect between the writing and the direction (which is why zombies keep magically appearing out of nowhere to attack people).


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> Don't think it's a spoiler at all, about the hooded person, but will spoil just in case
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Yes, they have cast that role. On Talking Dead last night Robert Kirkman announced the name of the actress who will be playing her, and they even showed a picture of her on-screen. Sorry, I can't recall her name, but it wasn't anyone I had heard of. Well, I suppose the size of the boobs may change, if that is what you were referring to. I don't think the actress they cast for season 3 played the hooded woman in the season 2 finale.

[edit]After quick google, it is Danai Gurira


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

justen_m said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they have cast that role. On Talking Dead last night Robert Kirkman announced the name of the actress who will be playing her, and they even showed a picture of her on-screen. Sorry, I can't recall her name, but it wasn't anyone I had heard of. Well, there aren't all that many African American actress any.


Ahh gotcha, maybe in the interview they didn't want to spoil stuff or was done before it was finally cast


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

retrodog said:


> And #6, Why in the hell has nobody spent any time building body armor? Even if it's just thick leather, it would keep the teeth from breaking the skin and hold off on the nearly instant death sentence of getting bitten. But these people keep prancing around with exposed ankles, arms, throats, and faces. What a bunch of amateurs. With the exception of learning how to use guns, these guys should have only lasted about one season.


You're forgetting that there isn't any precedence for them there. This is a world where there hasn't been any zombie movies. Plus, it's only been a couple of months so I think they're under the impression that a cure is coming or that this is just a short "phase".


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Necromancer2006 said:


> You're forgetting that there isn't any precedence for them there. This is a world where there hasn't been any zombie movies. Plus, it's only been a couple of months so *I think they're under the impression that a cure is coming or that this is just a short "phase".*


If they haven't figured out this isn't true by now then they all deserved to be chomped.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

A prison is an interesting "Farm 2.0". I can see good and bad with it. 

Couple of possible bads: 
Can you even get in? 
Did the "virus" make it in and the place is infected or did the prisoners die of lack of food/water when the guards fled?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

pmyers said:


> Can you even get in?
> Did the "virus" make it in and the place is infected or did the prisoners die of lack of food/water when the guards fled?


Good question. How would you get in? Scale the wall/fence? And I imagine anyone that was in the cells has starved to death and reanimated, unless they were let out when this all went down... if not, that should be fun, having a prison full of trapped walkers. What would you even do? Go through each cell block blasting them all? Yikes, that's a lot of clean up!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Check out this article. http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/03/19/walking-dead-finale-record-viewership/
"AMC's The Walking Dead finale set a ratings record for the network, clocking a truly impressive 9 million viewers."
"A full 6 million of those viewers were among adults 18-49, too... Walking Dead ranks as the top-rated show in cable history among the adult demo. "


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

photoshopgrl said:


> If they haven't figured out this isn't true by now then they all deserved to be chomped.


I think last night's herd and subsequent slaughter has given them quite the wake-up call. Especially implementing the "Ricktatorship" at the end. I think it's apparent to them now.

I'd like to see more scouting and scavenging in the next season for them to start preparing to hunker down and build a life for themselves. Sorties into the city and around other farms for supplies and materials. All kinds of trouble could be handled that way in addition to making the group stronger and better prepared.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Necromancer2006 said:


> I'd like to see more scouting and scavenging in the next season for them to start preparing to hunker down and build a life for themselves.


THIS. Please give us back awesome Glen. I do not like love sick puppy Glen.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Zevida said:


> The problem is just in the last episode we saw them move into the house, board up all the windows in the house and park the cars by the doors facing out - so they were clearly preparing to make a stand with a back-up of run-for-it, but they half-assed both!


Except they never got around to it, obviously, since these last two episodes take place within hours of each other. Wasn't the timeline something like this?

- Daytime: It's decided that Rick's crew will move into the house
- Afternoon: The moving-in process commences
- Late afternoon: Shane takes Randall into the woods/kills him
- Dusk: Shane comes back, tells the others that Randall jumped him. Rick/Shane and Daryl/Glenn go off looking for him
- Early/late evening: The manhunt for Randall starts. Shane leads Rick deeper into woods to kill him. Daryl finds Shane/Randall's tracks. Daryl/Glenn find Zombie Randall, take him out. Rick/Shane argue, Rick kills Shane. Carl kills Zombie Shane.
- Midnight - 5 am or so: Rick/Carl start back to house, realize zombie herd is upon them, go to barn. Start fire. Rest of the group sees zombie herd in the distance. Decides to defend farm. Farms gets overrun, everyone flees.
- After Sunrise: group reconvenes on highway.

So while a week has passed to you and me, no time has passed for them. They may have had grand plans to fortify the farm and formulate an escape plan, but they didn't have time to even start to implement them. (And yes, they should have been doing this from the minute they got to the farm, but they're still picking up this whole end of the world/survivalist stuff).


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

mwhip said:


> If you are at the camp fire at that rest stop looking place if someone is looking out why are they not on top of the wall?


T-Dog was on top of the wall. Or did you mean something else?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay please don't be offended but I have several comments to your post.


None taken.



photoshopgrl said:


> Fixed your name mistake.


Thanks! I meant to change that after hearing the name on Talking Dead, but forgot.... or fell asleep. 



photoshopgrl said:


> Her????


oops. My bad. I thought I stayed gender neutral. Spoiler from the comics and The Talking Dead and Walking Dead Facebook page ---> http://ow.ly/9Jmsy



photoshopgrl said:


> I dunno if you're confused or I'm naive but I've never pictured much grassy areas in a prison. I always thought it was paved or just areas that used to be grass but now just trod all over ground.


I've seen some prisons (on TV etc, not in person) that had large grassy yard areas in the less secure parts of the prison.

OH CRAP! I just had a great idea! Why not go live on Alcatraz Island!? Probably no Walkers or Swimmers and not likely to have any wander in!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> OH CRAP! I just had a great idea! Why not go live on Alcatraz Island!? Probably no Walkers or Swimmers and not likely to have any wander in!


San Fran is awfully far away if they aren't much outside Atlanta still.

Speaking of, why does T-Dog keep wanting to go east??


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Malcontent said:


> The look Rick had on his face after Lori walked away (after learning Shane's fate and Carl's involvement) was interesting. It was like Rick finally has Lori's number. He saw what's she's really become.


You're right! I just watched that scene again. He totally looks like he just figured her out. And that probably was the icing on the cake to his night and what made him go off on the others.... aka the start of Ricktatorship!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> Good question. How would you get in? Scale the wall/fence? And I imagine anyone that was in the cells has starved to death and reanimated, unless they were let out when this all went down... if not, that should be fun, having a prison full of trapped walkers. What would you even do? Go through each cell block blasting them all? Yikes, that's a lot of clean up!


yeah...if EVERYBODY is infected (and not just our group), then that means that prison is going to have a LOT of walkers you'd have to deal with.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Are we going to have to wait until Halloween for new episodes? That's kind of depressing. Thank God for returning Mad Men, Game of Thrones then Breaking Bad to get me through!


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

I just naturally assumed someone else is fortified at the prison. Will Rick's group be welcomed there or will they be prisoners?


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

photoshopgrl said:


> Are we going to have to wait until Halloween for new episodes? That's kind of depressing. Thank God for returning Mad Men, Game of Thrones then Breaking Bad to get me through!


I was thinking more along the lines of Suits, Franklin & Nash & Falling Skies.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

BradJW said:


> I just naturally assumed someone else is fortified at the prison. Will Rick's group be welcomed there or will they be prisoners?


MERLE!



BradJW said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of Suits, Franklin & Nash & Falling Skies.


That just depressed me more.


----------



## voripteth (Apr 9, 2003)

The thing that bothered me is why didn't they just cause a big distraction and lead them away from the farm? They KNEW there were too many to fight. 

Heck, wouldn't the loud motorcycle be enough to lead them away? Lead them away slowly until they are far enough away then speed up to lose them and return home. Farm sweet farm.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

phox_mulder said:


> Okay, maybe I won't.
> 
> The only one from this season I wish I had TiVo'd was the one with Chuck and Whatshername.
> 
> phox


I enjoyed the one with Aisha Tyler (google her) and the actor who played Merle. She echoed my thoughts on the Daryl character.



Spoiler



I have no problem with the actress selected but I also think Tyler could have played Michonne. In fact, I think Naomie Harris would have been good too. Ms Harris showed her machete skills in 28 Days Later.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

voripteth said:


> The thing that bothered me is why didn't they just cause a big distraction and lead them away from the farm? They KNEW there were too many to fight.
> 
> Heck, wouldn't the loud motorcycle be enough to lead them away? Lead them away slowly until they are far enough away then speed up to lose them and return home. Farm sweet farm.


Ah, but they already used that trick, way back at the beginning of Season 1.

It's like antibiotics. If you use it too often, the zombies develop a resistance.

(Hey, I'm trying! They don't always give me much to work with...)


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm seriously about to unfollow some people on Twitter. Why would you tell who the hooded figure was and then link to the person that will be playing said figure? Ugh. So now I know all about it. So now I have to ask this...


Spoiler



This is a well liked character in the comics?? Not loving the actress they chose, not gonna lie.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

mwhip said:


> Sure you can't fit everyone into a car but why not at least sleep in the cars?
> 
> Next big mistake not having the vehicles ready to go packed with supplies for the "just in case " scenario
> 
> Andrea when she was running in the woods, why not climb a tree until the herd moves by?


If a herd of zombies comes along, they surely could have fit in the car.

I was thinking how they always tell us families safe in suburbia to have an emergency plan and place to meet up. It's a little more important here. 

I was yelling to climb a tree too, but I can see the drawbacks now that people have mentioned them.



ihatecable said:


> Also by keeping the walker prisoners locked in the cell blocks you could determine how long the walkers could go without feeding. Like I said we put a lot of thought into this,lol


I guess a little research would be ok, but it seems safer to just get rid of them. What is a hoard of walkers good for? It would be hard to get slave labor out of them unless you just wanted them to knock stuff over. It seems like they can go quite a while without food since a group the size of the one at the farm couldn't have gotten much food per walker....

I don't know how Laurie could blame Rick for Carl being out there and shooting Shane. Wasn't SHE supposed to be watching him?

Smell is the only reason I can think of to have walkers attached to you, unless maybe they are family members you don't want to put down. I've never read the comics, so I assumed this "guy" was patrolling outside the prison. Maybe not....

Gunshots or screaming or noise attracts walkers, so why wouldn't they all just walk into the fire? Seems like it would be similar--a big noisy, shiny object?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> ...Smell is the only reason I can think of to have walkers attached to you, unless maybe they are family members you don't want to put down. I've never read the comics, so I assumed this "guy" was patrolling outside the prison. Maybe not....


Couple of things. The head-chopper had the walkers chained up and their arms had been removed and lower jaws....no family members.

Also, the head-chopper was with Andrea who was only mile/s away from the farm. The other group is hour/s away from the farm...as can be confirmed by the "we've been driving on red for at least the last hour".


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> So now I know all about it. So now I have to ask this...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yes.



Spoiler



I'd hazard a guess that Michonne is probably the most popular character in the WD nerddom, possibly moreso than Rick.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Crap. That figures.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I get the "don't like to be spoilered" part, but who cares about whether the spoiled character is popular?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm seriously about to unfollow some people on Twitter. Why would you tell who the hooded figure was and then link to the person that will be playing said figure? Ugh. So now I know all about it. So now I have to ask this...
> * SPOILER *


I'm fine with the selection but I would have preferred one of two people who probably would have cost them too much money. WD is known for cutting their budget to the bone.



Spoiler



Naomie Harris of 28 Days Later and one of the Pirates of the Caribbean movies or Rutina Wesley of True Blood.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I get the "don't like to be spoilered" part, but who cares about whether the spoiled character is popular?


Only because I have negative thoughts going into it so it'll be an uphill battle for me to like the character. Unless of course they are just that awesome that I'm forced to quickly change my opinions. It's happened before.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm seriously about to unfollow some people on Twitter. Why would you tell who the hooded figure was and then link to the person that will be playing said figure? Ugh.


Maybe because the creator and executive producer made a very public announcement of it on TV after the show last night?

Remember that very few places on Earth have as broad a definition of "spoiler" as TiVoCommunity. Much of what are considered "spoilers" here are called "PR" out in the real world.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

No point in me avoiding spoilers. There's no way in hell I'll remember them by the time this show comes back.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Maybe because the creator and executive producer made a very public announcement of it on TV after the show last night?
> 
> Remember that very few places on Earth have as broad a definition of "spoiler" as TiVoCommunity. Much of what are considered "spoilers" here are called "PR" out in the real world.


Well that is true, I suppose. And other casting news didn't bother me so not sure why this got under my skin. Maybe I just need to go have a beer and relax.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> Well that is true, I suppose. And other casting news didn't bother me so not sure why this got under my skin. Maybe I just need to go have a beer and relax.


Allow me to join you.

Except I don't drink, so I guess you'll have to have two.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Allow me to join you.
> 
> Except I don't drink, so I guess you'll have to have two.


:up:


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> OH CRAP! I just had a great idea! Why not go live on Alcatraz Island!? Probably no Walkers or Swimmers and not likely to have any wander in!


Yet another reason to read World War Z. 

Greg


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I think wherever they hole-up, they need to get a backhoe and dig a huge trench around themselves. They could fill it with oil. And as the walkers tumble into the trench, just light it up. Maybe even put a bunch of punji sticks in the bottom so they stick to them when they fall in. That would allow the fire time enough to toast them up nice and crispy!


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> San Fran is awfully far away if they aren't much outside Atlanta still.
> 
> Speaking of, why does T-Dog keep wanting to go east??


True. But there must be other survivors on the west coast and SF area. Good place to hole up.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> True. But there must be other survivors on the west coast and SF area. Good place to hole up.


Sure, but there must be survivors elsewhere too. Places closer to Georgia.

Other islands would work---what about Nantucket? Yes, it's bigger and there would be more stray walkers to clean out, but you still wouldn't have any wandering in from outside. Plus, it's certainly possible that cold weather could adverse affect walkers.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

tivogurl said:


> Your immune system stops working (and thus suppressing the virus) when you die. This suggests that AIDS and cancer patients would have turned without having to die first. People won't be dying of old age either. Instead of getting sick from innocuous diseases, as is common with age, you'll turn instead.


You're making an assumption that it's the immune system that keeps the virus from spreading. We don't know that.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> OH CRAP! I just had a great idea! Why not go live on Alcatraz Island!? Probably no Walkers or Swimmers and not likely to have any wander in!


During one of the final scenes, I was thinking what they just need is a really big boat... I mean really really, big, like ,say, an ark.

I really wanted them to get rid of Carol and Carl in this episode. Carol because I just don't like her. Carl because -- I can't tell -- if it's just really bad writing, or really bad acting. Or both.


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

Hank said:


> Carl because -- I can't tell -- if it's just really bad writing, or really bad acting. Or both.


If it's really bad writing, then it's really good acting.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Zevida said:


> I think it is terrible. I've tried twice now and it's just a waste of time. The only things I like are the "In Memorium" reel and when they show a scene and give some behind the scenes info. The host is awful and the guests, even the EPs and the actors on the show, were mostly worthless.


That was my take on it as well. But I did record the one after this season finale and will give it another chance.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Hank said:


> During one of the final scenes, I was thinking what they just need is a really big boat... I mean really really, big, like ,say, an ark.
> 
> I really wanted them to get rid of Carol and Carl in this episode. Carol because I just don't like her. Carl because -- I can't tell -- if it's just really bad writing, or really bad acting. Or both.


Titanic?

I was hoping Carl would have accidentally slipped in the barn, and T-Dog would have dumped Lori and the other girl on the side of the road.

I question this groups vehicle choosing ability. While gas shouldn't be at a premium, they've got a crappy non-maneuverable motorcycle, a 1980 Suburban that probably gets 6 mpg, a now-gone crappy camper with engine issues, and a 1960s pickup. They had their choice of better options on the road with the pileup, or hell, going back into town originally.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I was being a bit snarky....


You?! Rob?! Say it isn't so


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

fmowry said:


> I question this groups vehicle choosing ability. While gas shouldn't be at a premium, they've got a crappy non-maneuverable motorcycle, a 1980 Suburban that probably gets 6 mpg, a now-gone crappy camper with engine issues, and a 1960s pickup. They had their choice of better options on the road with the pileup, or hell, going back into town originally.


I can give them a partial pass on this sans RV as I believe those vehicles are their cars and they know the mechanical issues that they may or may not have. A random car on the side of the road may be great for the first few hundred or maybe thousand miles but could break down later. They also did get rid of the old 1970s Jeep (I think) and upgraded to a recent Hyundai SUV so they are getting better. Wouldn't surprise me also with the Hyundai if that is product placement.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

fmowry said:


> I question this groups vehicle choosing ability. While gas shouldn't be at a premium, they've got a crappy non-maneuverable motorcycle, a 1980 Suburban that probably gets 6 mpg, a now-gone crappy camper with engine issues, and a 1960s pickup. They had their choice of better options on the road with the pileup, or hell, going back into town originally.


Well they needed a vehicle that could hold a bunch of them and if they were smart, some supplies. Why didn't they get a better vehicle from the highway pile up? Who knows. They could have collected water and gas at least. Dump the water bottles and fill it with gas for that matter. These guys are just not great McGyver's or thinking outside the box and they need that for survival.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> You?! Rob?! Say it isn't so


Must have been an off day.

Usually, it's more obvious...


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

The camper has broken down at least once since the farm. They sat at the highway looking for the girl for quite some time. Time enough to scavenge the knife set (but nothing else apparently).

Just nitpicking, as this episode was a great finale aside from people whom I wish would have zombie snacks still surviving.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Just watched this last night and thought it was a great season finale. I loved the prison at the end. After Rick's speach of "there must be someplace out there for us", it was a nice way of introducing where next season's shows will be held.

I was surprised at Rick losing it like he did. It seemed rather abrupt. One episode, he's Rick, and the next, he's on the verge of being a tyrant. I'm not sure what to think of that.

The hooded character at the end was a sweet surprise. I'm not familiar with the character (I only read the comic book up to a certain point, and it's been a while), but I got a big kick of him/her (can't tell with hood). Though I don't understand why the walkers chained to him seem so complacent. I can see dragging them along though. If other walkers see them not attacking, it maybe makes the other walkers think there's no food there.



stellie93 said:


> ...
> Smell is the only reason I can think of to have walkers attached to you, unless maybe they are family members you don't want to put down. I've never read the comics, so I assumed this "guy" was patrolling outside the prison. Maybe not....
> ...


Apparently, walkers have a highly-developed sense of smell. That's even covered in the Zombie Survival Guide. Last week, Rick smeared a little blood on the fence, and that walker went nuts over it. The walkers don't appear to be totally mindless, as they're capable of opening doors and doing menial actions. The series premier had a walker trying to look through a peephole and twisting a doorknob, so they can do some very simple things. Also, in that early episode, Rick covered himself with walker guts to mask his smell. But they still didn't want to stand out by talking in front of them, as this would draw attention to them. So the walkers do combine smell with how you behave.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

betts4 said:


> Well they needed a vehicle that could hold a bunch of them and if they were smart, some supplies. Why didn't they get a better vehicle from the highway pile up? Who knows. They could have collected water and gas at least. Dump the water bottles and fill it with gas for that matter. These guys are just not great McGyver's or thinking outside the box and they need that for survival.


Hell when I went to Armenia, the cab driver ran out of gas, pulled over, took out a 2 liter bottle of coke filled w/ gas, poured it into the engine, then drove to a gas station to fill up 

If he can do it, why can't these people?!?!?!


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

photoshopgrl said:


> it'll be an uphill battle for me to like the character. Unless of course they are just that awesome that I'm forced to quickly change my opinions.


Two "pet" walkers chained to you that apparently have been "neutered" and rendered as safe as they could be as well as a mysterious outfit and a Katana-wielder?

how much more awesome do you need?


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> True. But there must be other survivors on the west coast and SF area. Good place to hole up.


There are other survivors right there where they're at - just not "friendly" ones. Better to establish a base and grow and develop than to wander in the hopes of running into a friendly camp or other friendly survivors. (IMO)


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

Best line goes to Hershel something like: "Jesus raising the dead, I just didn't think this is what he had in mind",lol


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

bobcarn said:


> I was surprised at Rick losing it like he did. It seemed rather abrupt. One episode, he's Rick, and the next, he's on the verge of being a tyrant. I'm not sure what to think of that.


Well, over the span of less than 24 hours, he's seen a friend in high standing be eaten and mercy killed, he's killed his best friend, his wife betrays him, many others have fallen, their home was overrun, and there are rumblings of a mutiny.

You can't cut him some slack or not recognize why he might have lost it right there?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Two "pet" walkers chained to you that apparently have been "neutered" and rendered as safe as they could be as well as a mysterious outfit and a Katana-wielder?
> 
> how much more awesome do you need?


Maybe because I am still kinda WTF over that scene. I have nothing else to go on with this person. We'll see.


----------



## Dmtalon (Dec 28, 2003)

First, I enjoy this show quite a bit, below I'm just nit picking or thinking of how I think I would approach their situation.

_[vehicle comments]_

Just continuing along this thread of vehicles... Modern gas is going to go "bad" pretty quickly. I believe they should have tried to find diesel vehicles vs. regular gasoline. Also they do not seem to pre plan fuel needs very well. Why not stock pile as much as you can carry? Like has been said already , they would seem to have their pick of vehicles. Why not stop at a car lot, pick out what you need.

Getting a bus (small or large) seems like a decent idea Something with a large fuel tank, and room to hold the group and supplies. Its not a bad idea to have some other vehicles with you (in case the bus breaks down).

_[general comments]_

I find it a little strange that with as few people they've run into (non walkers) that it would be that difficult to find a sports store or two and load up on ammo, bows and arrows. Walmart or similar would have quite a large supply of either I would suspect.

Generators.. There are lots of modern small inverter type (very quiet) generators out there. Surprised they have not tried to obtain at least a few. (Maybe having the RV lowered this requirement some with a built in one). Having electricity would be nice, for say charging the radio's they don't have.

Radios, why on earth did Shane/Rick not see a need to grab all the radios they could out of the police station's is beyond me. Communication is going to be KEY in the future. A Scanner would be ideal and I'm sure they have them at the Station.

--

I'm not gonna pretend to be a survival expert but there are a few things (listed above) among others I think I could handle better. Of course I don't have any walking dead chasing me right now so it's easy to think.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

Prison:



Spoiler



Isn't that where the Governor is? I haven't read the novels but I heard that he not exactly a nice guy. If this is the case I suspect things will go sideways real fast?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I think the prison will be very interesting:

If the prison was on "lock down" and all the prisoners/walkers are in cells, then it could be manageble. You use the cells to your advantage and let them come to the bars and then stab them in the head one cell at a time.

If the prison was in total chaos and walkers are just roaming around, then a prison is not where I'd want to be as it would be very tough to "clear" of walkers.

Should be very interesting either way and especially if somebody else has already found refuge there.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Dmtalon said:


> Just continuing along this thread of vehicles... Modern gas is going to go "bad" pretty quickly.


Not _that_ quickly. Stored fuel can last a year or longer with additives.

http://vinefuels.com/HelpfulProductTips.htm


> *How long does gasoline keep before it starts to break down?*
> Because of the tendency for gasoline to start evaporating its lighter components, loss of quality starts right away, *but the process takes place so slowly, it takes over a year for it to become noticeable. *Gasoline that has been stored for 3 years or more should not be used unless mixed with fresh fuel. Gasoline stored for longer terms can cause problems with a vehicless fuel system by depositing a varnish that will coat the system, making expensive repairs/cleaning necessary before the engine will run again. Dispel fuel, because it is more stable than gasoline in storage, can be stored much longer than gas before deterioration occurs.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

One of my co-workers just watched this last night. She does not read about the show online and knows nothing from the comics.

Her first words today to me were "What was up with that girl leading the two armless walkers on chains?" I said "Girl?" She answered, "I could tell it was a girl by the way she moved."


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ihatecable said:


> Prison:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


Spoiler



In the comics, the Governor attacks/invades the prison after they're settled in and start to think they can make things work there. Which is a recurring theme of the comics: Find a new place, get settled in, start to think they can make it work there...things go horribly wrong.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

markz said:


> One of my co-workers just watched this last night. She does not read about the show online and knows nothing from the comics.
> 
> Her first words today to me were "What was up with that girl leading the two armless walkers on chains?" I said "Girl?" She answered, "I could tell it was a girl by the way she moved."


Funny because on second viewing, it was obvious to me as well. I think I was just so taken back by the entire scene I didn't notice the walk just the chained walkers and hood. I was too busy picking my jaw up off the floor as I was so sure Andrea was a goner.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

My (uneducated) guess is that this prison will be sectioned off with some areas overrun by walkers/roamers and other areas more secure. That would make for more interest during S3...


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I could tell the hooded person was a girl -- not just by the way she walked, but she was of much smaller stature, and you could just make out a somewhat enlarged chest area.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Anyone find a screen grab?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I also found this....enhanced a bit...definitely looks like a woman.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Does having the Walkers with her mean that she won't be bothered by other Walkers that come along?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

That was my assumption as their primary purpose. Camouflage.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> I also found this....enhanced a bit...definitely looks like a woman.


Is that Gus Fring there on the right?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Hank said:


> Is that Gus Fring there on the right?


I knew he looked familiar....


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

ITA with the majority (it's pretty much all been said already) - pretty amazing season finale. Yeah, lots of holes but I think some of them will be filled in. I'm always amazed at the amount of ammo used, this episode in particular. Was hoping Carl would get knocked off. The Lori-Rick thing was weird. I can see how he ended up where he is. (well, as much as I am able to relate to a zombie-filled world) As for her - I think she is more off her rocker than he is off his.

I only knew that the hooded one was a female from watching Talking Dead. Glad Andrea is surviving. Interested in the development of this character (I don't read comic books) and the significance of the zombie slaves. 

The ep was certainly a zombie-fest! Look forward to S03.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> Hell when I went to Armenia, the cab driver ran out of gas, pulled over, took out a 2 liter bottle of coke filled w/ gas, poured it into the engine, then drove to a gas station to fill up
> 
> If he can do it, why can't these people?!?!?!


Are you sure he didn't just temporarily disable his car bomb in order to get to the next gas station?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

getreal said:


> Are you sure he didn't just temporarily disable his car bomb in order to get to the next gas station?


HEY, we Aremenian's aren't terrorists, we are businessman!

I was also in a bus/van (holds 20 people) and it was overheating, so they pulled up to some kids by a fountain, yelled something, and the kids opened the hood, dumped a ton of water on the engine, and then we drove away 

No idea how I survived that trip, loved it though 

Hey, at least there weren't zombies!!!


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> I also found this....enhanced a bit...definitely looks like a woman.


In that picture it looks like the lower jaws of the walker pets are missing. That might help break their spirit.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Vendikarr said:


> In that picture it looks like the lower jaws of the walker pets are missing. That might help break their spirit.


I noticed the same thing. No jaws and no arms makes it tough for them to get her. Smart.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Vendikarr said:


> In that picture it looks like the lower jaws of the walker pets are missing. That might help break their spirit.


still not going to keep them quite (I would think).


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

pmyers said:


> still not going to keep them quite (I would think).


...unless you dig deep and rip out their vocal chords....


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah, I dont get this either. Even without arms, lower jaw, etc. Wouldn't they still just constantly be going after the hooded person, albeit futily? In the talking dead, Kirkman says "Finally, with this new character we introduce someone who understands how this new world works". They better have a good explaination for why these chained walkers just stopped trying to attack and become her pets. Even in the very first episode, the walker that just has an upper torso is still trying to crawl after rick to attack.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

They have primitive brains. If she feeds them often enough, they might not be as ravenous as the regular zombies. And in fact they might even respond to Pavlovian conditioning.


----------



## PotentiallyCoherent (Jul 25, 2002)

Perhaps the lack of jaws, arms, and certain other testosterone producing organs helped.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Hank said:


> They have primitive brains. If she feeds them often enough, they might not be as ravenous as the regular zombies. And in fact they might even respond to Pavlovian conditioning.


Like Bub in Romero's "Day of the Dead".


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Two "pet" walkers chained to you that apparently have been "neutered" and rendered as safe as they could be as well as a mysterious outfit and a Katana-wielder?
> 
> how much more awesome do you need?


I don't know. Maybe a hot Asian or black chick with the sword. That would max out my hot meter. But it will never happen.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

retrodog said:


> I don't know. Maybe a hot Asian or black chick with the sword. That would max out my hot meter. But it will never happen.





Spoiler


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Spoiler


I thought they said the role hasn't even been cast yet? Certainly anyone could have been cast for that one "appearance"...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> I thought they said the role hasn't even been cast yet? Certainly anyone could have been cast for that one "appearance"...


The casting of the role was announced by the producers on the Talking Dead show following the season finalé...


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> I thought they said the role hasn't even been cast yet? Certainly anyone could have been cast for that one "appearance"...


I answered this in post #104 of this thread. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9003620#post9003620


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Gotcha....stand corrected...

I haven't watched "Talking Dead" yet...


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Spoiler





Spoiler



Yes, I saw that on Talking Dead. I was just trying to be a bit indirect.



For some reason, the "zoom" term seems to come to mind.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

BK89 said:


> Yeah, I dont get this either. Even without arms, lower jaw, etc. Wouldn't they still just constantly be going after the hooded person, albeit futily? In the talking dead, Kirkman says "Finally, with this new character we introduce someone who understands how this new world works". They better have a good explaination for why these chained walkers just stopped trying to attack and become her pets. Even in the very first episode, the walker that just has an upper torso is still trying to crawl after rick to attack.


I agree. At least in other zombie worlds, there is nothing that you can do to "tame" the zombie instincts. I would imagine if you chained them up to something in the other room or to a tree they would just shuffle or whatever and try to reach you for hours on hours.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Gotcha....stand corrected...
> 
> I haven't watched "Talking Dead" yet...


You need to start... next season. I found it very interesting. And agree 100% with Rob on the whole Spoiler thing vs. press releases. The writer guys had a lot of really interesting stuff that they mentioned on this latest episode and they definitely held back anything that would typically (in the real world) be considered as a spoiler. The only problem that I have with the show is the host (Chris HardWick, or whatever his name is). He just gets so goofy. But at least you can tell that he's a real fan and into the show. So I guess he's not too awfully bad.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

pmyers said:


> I agree. At least in other zombie worlds, there is nothing that you can do to "tame" the zombie instincts. I would imagine if you chained them up to something in the other room or to a tree they would just shuffle or whatever and try to reach you for hours on hours.


This is what they've shown us would happen so I'm extra curious to know why these two are not. Missing limbs and jaw shouldn't stop them from at least attempting. They don't have actual brains so they can't realize the effort is futile.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Even mice/rats/squirells/birds can be trained (or at least conditioned).. so I think it's at least plausible that zombies can be too with whatever brain matter they have left.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

sharkster said:


> I'm always amazed at the amount of ammo used, this episode in particular.


Yes, and we discussed how Shane had supposedly hidden away a lot of the ammo in his private stash. They never referred to that, but if that wasn't their whole stock they must have started with tons.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> I thought they said the role hasn't even been cast yet? Certainly anyone could have been cast for that one "appearance"...





Rob Helmerichs said:


> The casting of the role was announced by the producers on the Talking Dead show following the season finalé...


The role has been cast, but that was a stand-in at the end of the finale (i.e. the person under the hood is not the actress who will play the character next season).


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Hank said:


> Even mice/rats/squirells/birds can be trained (or at least conditioned).. so I think it's at least plausible that zombies can be too with whatever brain matter they have left.


You can't compare rodents and birds to Zombies. Most animals have a survival instinct. Zombies do not. That's what makes them even scarier than just something that wants to eat you. Otherwise they would have never been invented. Horror writers would have just stuck with mountain lions and bears.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

retrodog said:


> You need to start... next season. I found it very interesting.....


Yeah, I tried watching TD a couple times this season, but couldn't get through an entire episode. What I meant to say is I recorded this one, but haven't watched it yet...


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Does anyone else find it amusing that Sarah Wayne Callies is going to be co-starring in another drama where a prison is (almost certainly going to be) the main set?


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> This is what they've shown us would happen so I'm extra curious to know why these two are not. Missing limbs and jaw shouldn't stop them from at least attempting. They don't have actual brains so they can't realize the effort is futile.


The cape has a special anti-zombie coating that makes the person wearing it seem like they are just another zombie. So the pets don't know that dinner is just 10' in front of them.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I like New Rick. I thought he was a bit of a weenie before. Looking forward to a Ricktatorship.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Does anyone else find it amusing that Sarah Jane Callies is going to be co-starring in another drama where a prison is (almost certainly going to be) the main set?


Well at least she's not a doctor... is she?

Has anybody mentioned how much of a spoiled brat that the kid has turned into? I was about ready to shoot that little [email protected]#$er myself.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

retrodog said:


> You can't compare rodents and birds to Zombies. Most animals have a survival instinct. Zombies do not. That's what makes them even scarier than just something that wants to eat you. Otherwise they would have never been invented. Horror writers would have just stuck with mountain lions and bears.


I don't agree - they do have some level of "survival instinct".. otherwise why are they always ravenous for food? They need to have some sort of sustenance in order to "survive." (that is, I didn't say "live")


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

MonsterJoe said:


> I like New Rick. I thought he was a bit of a weenie before. Looking forward to a Ricktatorship.


That's because he didn't just kill Shane. He absorbed him. So now he's taking on some of his characteristics.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

retrodog said:


> That's because he didn't just kill Shane. He absorbed him. So now he's taking on some of his characteristics.


All the more reason to use him as bait for the next passing herd.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Hank said:


> I don't agree - they do have some level of "survival instinct".. otherwise why are they always ravenous for food? They need to have some sort of sustenance in order to "survive." (that is, I didn't say "live")


Hunger and survival instinct have nothing to do with each other. Sometimes they are even in conflict with each other.

ETA: also, hunger isn't an instinct. Eating is the instinct. Hunger is a feeling.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Whatever.. you get my point. Obviously they are motived by *something*, be it hunger or survival. Whatever that *something* is, perhaps the hooded figure figured that *something* out.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Hank said:


> Whatever.. you get my point. Obviously they are motived by *something*, be it hunger or survival. Whatever that *something* is, perhaps the hooded figure figured that *something* out.


Undoubtedly. And the writers knew that it would drive us crazy trying to figure it out. So they created the storyline and scene to insure we'd tune in for next season. 

Hey, did you just "whatever" me? You dirty... yeah, whatever.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> This is what they've shown us would happen so I'm extra curious to know why these two are not. Missing limbs and jaw shouldn't stop them from at least attempting. They don't have actual brains so they can't realize the effort is futile.


Spoilerizing, because I did read the comics but it was a long time ago I don't recall the answer to this issue. I'm 99% sure that what I'm posting is just speculation.



Spoiler



I wonder if it is possible to lobotomize a zombie?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> Why did he even get out of the driver's seat? He should have waited for Rick and Carl to get on the roof and then driven away.


That's what I thought he was going to do! I know that's what I would have done.



DevdogAZ said:


> My biggest issue with the shooting (aside from the shooting from the cars, which was ludicrous) was the way they're portraying shotguns as being ideal for target shooting. Hershel was sitting there firing his shotgun at walkers that were 30-50 yards away, and hitting them all in the head. In reality, they'd be getting hit all over their bodies with small shot, but it probably wouldn't do enough damage to their heads to take them down.


IF they were using rifled slug rounds instead of shot, they could be more precise. But still at 30-50 yards, making a head shot would be difficult.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> That's what I thought he was going to do! I know that's what I would have done.
> 
> IF they were using rifled slug rounds instead of shot, they could be more precise. But still at 30-50 yards, making a head shot would be difficult.


Add in low-light, and under extreme fear and stress. Near impossible, but it makes for a good story.


----------



## jgmack1 (Oct 19, 2011)

I haven't noticed any dogs so far. Maybe the strange hooded figure is a dog lover who has turned her attention to pet Zombies. Also haven't noticed any birds such as would be attracted by all the rotten flesh. I can recall seeing cows and chickens, but no other animals. I am assuming that T-Dog wants to head East as he wants to visit his Mom.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> My biggest issue with the shooting (aside from the shooting from the cars, which was ludicrous) was the way they're portraying shotguns as being ideal for target shooting. Hershel was sitting there firing his shotgun at walkers that were 30-50 yards away, and hitting them all in the head. In reality, they'd be getting hit all over their bodies with small shot, but it probably wouldn't do enough damage to their heads to take them down.


It really depends on a few variables:

1. Barrel length
2. Choke
3. Shell size
4. Shot size
5. Distance

While you say that the distance was 30-50 yards, It think that might be a bit of an over estimate. Probably more like 30-75 feet (10-25 yards). I'd have to watch the episode again, but I shoot at these distances all the time and got the impression that it was 30-75 ft. I didn't get a good look at the shells that he was loading into the gun, but they could have been magnums with 00 buck shot. Even in a riot shotgun (18" barrel with no choke) those don't really spread out very much. And they would indeed be the perfect weapon for shooting zombies in the head at those ranges. Apparently, per the scenes in the show, you don't really have to destroy the brain to stop the walkers. Just a substantial shock to it is adequate.

In any case, a nice pump riot shotgun would be pretty handy and effective, I think.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Does anyone else find it amusing that Sarah Jane Callies is going to be co-starring in another drama where a prison is (almost certainly going to be) the main set?


Amusing? No. Annoying that she's still alive to see said prison? Yes. 



MonsterJoe said:


> I like New Rick. I thought he was a bit of a weenie before. Looking forward to a Ricktatorship.


I have to admit I am too. As long as they give him a bit more moments that he's not a total dbag like Shane came across, I have no problem with him taking charge and maybe making better, harder decisions like Shane.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

retrodog said:


> In any case, a nice pump riot shotgun would be pretty handy and effective, I think.


Or just a flame-thrower.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

retrodog said:


> Apparently, per the scenes in the show, you don't really have to destroy the brain to stop the walkers. Just a substantial shock to it is adequate.


Yeah, it appears that destroy the brain = some sort of brain injury (be it penetration or blunt force trauma).

Also, the virus apparently also results in a weakening of the skull, because they're seemingly pretty damn easy to bash in.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Hank said:


> Or just a flame-thrower.


Those are much more difficult to find or make. MCs OTOH, would be a piece of cake. Not sure why we don't see more of those.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> Spoilerizing, because I did read the comics but it was a long time ago I don't recall the answer to this issue. I'm 99% sure that what I'm posting is just speculation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only read this since you are pretty sure it's not what's going on. And there are so many theories at this point unless someone tells me for sure it is, I'll assume you're wrong. 


Spoiler



Also because IMO lobotomy is what they essentially do when they shoot/stab them in the face/head, no? They could tie one down and cut out the brain stem, which if I'm not mistaken, is the only part of their entire brain functioning. So remove it and zombie is "dead".


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Yeah, it appears that destroy the brain = some sort of brain injury (be it penetration or blunt force trauma).
> 
> Also, the virus apparently also results in a weakening of the skull, because they're seemingly pretty damn easy to bash in.


Skulls aren't really very strong. Find a heavy blunt object and try it on yourself. You'll be amazed.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

retrodog said:


> Skulls aren't really very strong. Find a heavy blunt object and try it on yourself. You'll be amazed.


Where's Chad when you need him the most????


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I'd theorize that is is possible only one small section of the zombie brain is responsible for the hunger, and you could perform a partial lobotomy on a zombie to remove the hunger without necessarily de-animating the zombie. Then again, if that were the case, why the need to remove the arms and lower jaw?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

retrodog said:


> Skulls aren't really very strong. Find a heavy blunt object and try it on yourself. You'll be amazed.


I'll take your word for it.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I'll take your word for it.


A smart man learns from his mistakes. A wise man learns from the mistakes of others.

You, my friend, are very wise.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

justen_m said:


> I'd theorize that is is possible only one small section of the zombie brain is responsible for the hunger, and you could perform a partial lobotomy on a zombie to remove the hunger without necessarily de-animating the zombie. Then again, if that were the case, why the need to remove the arms and lower jaw?


Ounce of prevention.

I mean it's like hey, the dammm thing came back to life. Who's to say that the "hunger" brain cells couldn't grow back.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Also, the virus apparently also results in a weakening of the skull, because they're seemingly pretty damn easy to bash in.


Also take in to accounting that they're rotting away. The skull is more brittle.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Hank said:


> I don't agree - they do have some level of "survival instinct".. otherwise why are they always ravenous for food? They need to have some sort of sustenance in order to "survive." (that is, I didn't say "live")


perhaps I'm jaded by my "zombie knowledge" from other books/shows, but that is not how zombies work. They don't have to feed to survive. They have no need for food. They cannot breath or die of starvation or dehydration. They do have an inane "need" for live flesh. Nothing on earth can stop that...

....unless Walking Dead strays from typical zombie lore.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Hank said:


> Even mice/rats/squirells/birds can be trained (or at least conditioned).. so I think it's at least plausible that zombies can be too with whatever brain matter they have left.


Zombies are not animals. A zombie is created by a virus. The virus animates the body and consumes flesh to feed itself. You can't train a virus.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

pmyers said:


> They do have an inane "need" for live flesh. Nothing on earth can stop that...


But is it _really_ inane? Or do you just not understand it?



(Sorry Rob... my bad!)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

retrodog said:


> That's because he didn't just kill Shane. He absorbed him. So now he's taking on some of his characteristics.


....isn't that called "zombosis"?....


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Zevida said:


> Zombies are not animals. A zombie is created by a virus. The virus animates the body and consumes flesh to feed itself. You can't train a virus.


So if the virus doesn't get any flesh, does it eventually starve? Does it devour the host body and then die off?


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

<---- Not a zombie expert, but...



DevdogAZ said:


> So if the virus doesn't get any flesh, does it eventually starve? Does it devour the host body and then die off?


The virus cannot feed off the flesh of the zombie, because the zombie is dead and it needs live flesh to sustain itself. The virus instead will go "dormant" in the zombie, meaning it will stay active enough for the zombie to just barely shuffle around and be alert for sounds of prey. Then the virus will "activate" when it senses flesh nearby and fully animate the zombie to attack and feed. Because the virus can go dormant when not in feeding mode, that allows the virus to have an extremely long life. Thus, the body of the zombie will decompose before the virus will die off, even without sustenance.

[I just made all that up but it seems pretty plausible to me. ]


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Or...

We can come up with all the scientific explanations and rationalizations we want if it makes us happy, but at the end of the day it's all...

[Bob Fosse jazz hands]

...magic!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Or...
> 
> We can come up with all the scientific explanations and rationalizations we want if it makes us happy, but at the end of the day it's all...
> 
> ...


Imagining Bob Fosse as some sort of zombie mind-control overlord, directing the herd from afar with his jazz hands, thus better explaining this episode's opening scene, led me to find the following tangentially related-article online:

http://www.damninteresting.com/mind-controlling-wasps-and-zombie-spiders/

Thought I'd share it. Freaky stuff.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Zevida said:


> Zombies are not animals. A zombie is created by a virus. The virus animates the body and consumes flesh to feed itself. You can't train a virus.


See, that doesn't make any sense. The "virus" can't send nerve impulses to the muscles to make them move. The virus can re-activate parts of the brain that can send the signals, which is what we saw at the CDC from Jenner.

But even just at that level, nerves and muscles require chemical reactions to function, and those chemical reactions need energy and/or some sort of biological fuel to sustain themselves. That energy has to come from somewhere.

Unless the "virus" creates and grows a complete energy source, neurological and muscular system that takes over the dead body.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

danterner said:


> Imagining Bob Fosse as some sort of zombie mind-control overlord, directing the herd from afar with his jazz hands, thus better explaining this episode's opening scene, led me to find the following tangentially related-article online:
> 
> http://www.damninteresting.com/mind-controlling-wasps-and-zombie-spiders/
> 
> Thought I'd share it. Freaky stuff.


Reminds me of this:
http://www.mcclatchydc.com/2009/05/12/67975/zombie-fire-ants-wander-in-texas.html


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Hank said:


> See, that doesn't make any sense. The "virus" can't send nerve impulses to the muscles to make them move. The virus can re-activate parts of the brain that can send the signals, which is what we saw at the CDC from Jenner.
> 
> But even just at that level, nerves and muscles require chemical reactions to function, and those chemical reactions need energy and/or some sort of biological fuel to sustain themselves. That energy has to come from somewhere.
> 
> Unless the "virus" creates and grows a complete energy source, neurological and muscular system that takes over the dead body.


You're now attempting to scientifically describe the part of the zombie that cannot work so at this point you're just wasting your effort. This is the point where we have to look at Rob's description of the situation. It comes down to magic.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

_I reject your zombie reality and substitute my own._


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Magic isn't real... It's nano-technology..


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Hank said:


> _I reject your zombie reality and substitute my own._


I reject your rejection and substitute my... I got nuthin.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

retrodog said:


> I reject your rejection and substitute my... I got nuthin.


Substitution?


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

Hank said:


> Or just a flame-thrower.


According to Lee Ermey from Mail Call those flame throwers didn't have too much fuel (1.5-2 gallons) in them so they where only effective in for about 2 minuets of continuous use. But then again in short bursts I'm sure your could take our quite a few zombies.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

From reading both World War Z and Zombie Survival Guide, you'd be surprised at how BAD fire is against fighting zombies...

The problem is that since zombies don't feel pain, the fire doesn't stop them. Now you have a flaming zombie coming at you and then will catch everything else on fire in it's way. Eventually the flesh/brains will melt but that may take minutes or longer. 

Now if you were in a prison and there was a barrier between you and zombies (like a metal fence or wall) then it could be very effective.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> This is what they've shown us would happen so I'm extra curious to know why these two are not. Missing limbs and jaw shouldn't stop them from at least attempting. They don't have actual brains so they can't realize the effort is futile.


It didn't stop other zombies that we have seen. The lady in the park in season one - I think the pilot - that went after Rick.

edit, or maybe she had arms but no body....or something like that.


----------



## jgmack1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Holding up a large picture of Hilary Clinton or George Bush would almost certainly repel the Zombies.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jgmack1 said:


> Holding up a large picture of Hilary Clinton or George Bush would almost certainly repel the Zombies.


:up:


----------



## mchasal (Jun 6, 2001)

betts4 said:


> It didn't stop other zombies that we have seen. The lady in the park in season one - I think the pilot - that went after Rick.
> 
> edit, or maybe she had arms but no body....or something like that.


And when they lit the barn up, lots of burning walkers were active for quite a while.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

jgmack1 said:


> Holding up a large picture of ... George Bush would almost certainly repel the Zombies.


Yeah, because they are looking for BRAAAIINNNSSS!


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

and many more here -> http://io9.com/5895214/in-the-most-biting-walking-dead-memes-everybody-hates-lori


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for these. Haven't laughed that hard in a while.

(_How do I hate Lori? Let me count the ways._


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

madscientist said:


> But is it _really_ inane? Or do you just not understand it?


Where did that quote come from? I don't remember typing that, and I can't seem to find it.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

jradosh said:


> and many more here -> http://io9.com/5895214/in-the-most-biting-walking-dead-memes-everybody-hates-lori


I love the one that says:



> Rick Grimes: 2
> 
> Little Girls: 0


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

jgmack1 said:


> Holding up a large picture of Hilary Clinton or George Bush would almost certainly repel the Zombies.





markz said:


> Yeah, because they are looking for BRAAAIINNNSSS!


If thats the case forget the picture, I would just have Joe Biden with me. If that doesnt repel them I dont know what would!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

ihatecable said:


> If thats the case forget the picture, I would just have Joe Biden with me. If that doesnt repel them I dont know what would!


You don't have to outrun the zombies. You just have to outrun Joe Bidden!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Where did that quote come from? I don't remember typing that, and I can't seem to find it.


Not sure why it quoted you, but that was my quote. I noticed it too.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

jradosh said:


> and many more here -> http://io9.com/5895214/in-the-most-biting-walking-dead-memes-everybody-hates-lori


There is a link within that article to T-Dog's diary, which is pretty funny as well:

http://m.io9.com/5894789/what-i-did-during-the-second-season-of-the-walking-dead-by-t+dog


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

markz said:


> I love the one that says:


That one and this one are the best!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

jgmack1 said:


> Holding up a large picture of Hilary Clinton (...) would almost certainly repel the Zombies.


Yeah, because they don't attack their own...


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Sorry if I smeeked this one, but this is my favorite:


----------



## jgmack1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Lori to Carl. I've told you over and over to keep an eye on yourself, and when you're alone make sure someone is with you.

It occurs to me that Benny Hinn could cure the Zombies and save the world.


----------



## pudding7 (May 13, 2002)

My wife hasn't seen any of The Walking Dead and was sitting in the living room when I started this episode. She started watching with me and within about 4 minutes said, "Why are these people so dumb?"

How did that guy and boy not hear all those zombies? Why are these people just standing on the porch? Why don't they have the cars all ready to go? Why are they shooting random zombies instead of just running away? 

She actually watched the whole episode so I got to hear...

Why would he wait until he actually ran out of gas to stop everyone? Why not pick a better spot when he started getting low and stop there? Why can't they get gas out of the other car? Why can't they all cram in and on the other car and keep going? Why don't they have better cars? 

I had no good answers. These characters are almost too dumb to be entertaining.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

At some point.....you have to let go of the "scavenger" mentality so that the story can move along. It wouldn't be entertaining if all we saw was an hour of them collecting supplies. /shrug


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

pmyers said:


> At some point.....you have to let go of the "scavenger" mentality so that the story can move along. It wouldn't be entertaining if all we saw was an hour of them collecting supplies. /shrug


I agree to a certain extent. They can't show them siphoning a bunch of gas and all that. But they can give it a bit of lip service. Like when Rick gets pissed because the car runs out of gas, they could say something like "It's been on red for an hour... I can't believe those cars on the highway had been drained clean" or something like that. So at least we know they tried.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I agree to a certain extent. They can't show them siphoning a bunch of gas and all that. But they can give it a bit of lip service. Like when Rick gets pissed because the car runs out of gas, they could say something like "It's been on red for an hour... I can't believe those cars on the highway had been drained clean" or something like that. So at least we know they tried.


I would totally agree with that :up


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

pmyers said:


> At some point.....you have to let go of the "scavenger" mentality so that the story can move along. It wouldn't be entertaining if all we saw was an hour of them collecting supplies. /shrug


So true. In a world of zombies some of this nit picking is crazy. I've read a few Zombie books that tried to be as realistic as possible and they were BORING. I got tired of reading about thickness of armor plate vs caliber of bullet this and that. How much different weapons weigh. The velocity of an arrow made of tungsten vs wood. Blah, blah, blah. Just gimme a good old fashioned zombie story.

My Fav


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

My recollection of the comics is that there was a good deal of scavenging/rationing lip service (certainly more than there has been in the show), and yet the momentum of the story didn't suffer or lag due to it.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

danterner said:


> My recollection of the comics is that there was a good deal of scavenging/rationing lip service (certainly more than there has been in the show), and yet the momentum of the story didn't suffer or lag due to it.


Probably because they can address it in a few panels whereas it would be a 20+ minute piece to show it on TV.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Probably because they can address it in a few panels whereas it would be a 20+ minute piece to show it on TV.


I'd say it's kind of the opposite. It would only take a few seconds to drop in occasion references in the show, but they don't. In the comic, however, they have all the space they want. There are no episode or season limitations (the comic is notorious for the story just pausing when it gets to the end of an issue, instead of having a natural stopping point or cliffhanger built in). So if Kirkman wants to spend an issue or two on scavenging, there's nothing to stop him.

That's one nice thing about the open-endedness of the comic as opposed to the show...Kirkman is free to explore the world (and the characters) in much greater depth. And he does.


----------



## tgrim1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Im about a quarter way through the books and I really wish the show had a Tyreese instead of a T-dog!


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Barmat said:


> So true. In a world of zombies some of this nit picking is crazy. I've read a few Zombie books that tried to be as realistic as possible and they were BORING. I got tired of reading about thickness of armor plate vs caliber of bullet this and that. How much different weapons weigh. The velocity of an arrow made of tungsten vs wood. Blah, blah, blah. Just gimme a good old fashioned zombie story.


I think there's a difference between nitpicking plot holes, and wondering how these people are still alive after some of the idiotic decisions they have made. It seems the writers are using the stupidity of the characters to move the plot along.

Rick and Shane are both Sheriff Deputies, they would know the value of radios and what not. Yet we never see them use one. I would try to scavenge some and have at least 1 in every car. Like if some stupid lady drives solo and crashes a car, she can call for help.
Parents often tome have a meetup spot with their kids in case they get separated. Yet after the herd moves in for a moment it seems like no one knows where to go or what to do. They head to the freeway hoping everyone else had the same idea.
After they got attacked in the quarry, I think they would be a lot more cautious and if need be, ready to run. However it seems a lot of these characters are willing to perform a last stand against a swarm of undead.
I still give the show a small reprieve, it's a show about zombies after all. I just wish that the characters acted like their lives were in great danger.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

tgrim1 said:


> Im about a quarter way through the books and I really wish the show had a Tyreese instead of a T-dog!


When they add T-bag to the cast, that's when I'm going to stop watching completely. 









I hope he's not in prison.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

retrodog said:


> When they add T-bag to the cast, that's when I'm going to stop watching completely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny enough, Knepper will be staring with Matt Davis (Alaric on Vampire Diaries) in a new pilot called _Cult_. I'm so in.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

robojerk said:


> I think there's a difference between nitpicking plot holes, and wondering how these people are still alive after some of the idiotic decisions they have made. It seems the writers are using the stupidity of the characters to move the plot along.
> 
> [*]Rick and Shane are both Sheriff Deputies, they would know the value of radios and what not. Yet we never see them use one. I would try to scavenge some and have at least 1 in every car. Like if some stupid lady drives solo and crashes a car, she can call for help.


This would be a double-edged sword. If your radio is on and able to receive transmissions, it also means that it could go off at a very inconvenient time when you're trying to remain stealthy to get away from walkers. And don't forget, Rick has a radio that he's used to communicate with Morgan a couple times, but the protocol they had was to only talk at a certain predetermined time, and that didn't work out so well for Rick getting in touch with Morgan.


robojerk said:


> [*]Parents often tome have a meetup spot with their kids in case they get separated. Yet after the herd moves in for a moment it seems like no one knows where to go or what to do. They head to the freeway hoping everyone else had the same idea.


I think this is exactly what they did, which is why they all ended up at the freeway. It wasn't just coincidence that they all met up there.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think this is exactly what they did, which is why they all ended up at the freeway. It wasn't just coincidence that they all met up there.


Yeah, the dialog was confusing...sometimes it seemed like they thought that was a logical place to meet, and sometimes it seemed like it was a plan. But I don't think they ever spelled it out either way.


----------



## jgmack1 (Oct 19, 2011)

It's almost as if the terrifying post apocalyptic world these people find themselves in affects their ability to think clearly and make good decisions.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

jgmack1 said:


> It's almost as if the terrifying post apocalyptic world these people find themselves in affects their ability to think clearly and make good decisions.


It would be boring otherwise.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

retrodog said:


> In any case, a nice pump riot shotgun would be pretty handy and effective, I think.


I still contend that something like an M&P 15-22 with a suppressor would be the ideal zombie survival weapon.

- Uses 22LR ammo, which is plentiful, but sufficient for head shots, which is what you'd be going for
- Has high capacity, low recoil, and a good rate of fire
- Quiet
- Light weight
- With a simple optic (or even iron sites) should be able to headshot a walker at 20 yards with minimal practice.

I've got this exact setup (minus the suppressor, for now) and as I was watching Hershal use his shotgun against the herd, I couldn't help but think "If I was there with my 15-22 and a few loaded mags, not a single one of those walkers would make it to the house"

But then again, I shoot competitively several times per month, so I might be better prepared than most. I won't even start on the drive-by shooting they were doing.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I wonder how many Walkers coming from a mile away could a trained sharp shooted w/ a relatively quick load gun take out.

100+?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

The problem with most police radios is that they operate on a repeater system. Which means the handsets (and car radios) transmit to a tower and that tower repeats that transmission over a much larger distance. These towers mostly operate autonomously but they require electricity. Since the power grid went offline so long ago, any battery backups would have long been drained. So any time they try to talk with the radios, they would be talking to a dead tower.

That shouldn't stop them from finding an alternative though. CB radio would be great for vehicle to vehicle communication. They make hand held CBs but they suck. Another alternative would be FRS units but they have a limited range. Still, better than nothing. 

One major down side I see to using unsecure radios (CBs and FRS) is that they are broadcasting in the clear. Meaning anyone else that has one of those radios and on the same channel can hear them. This could be good and bad. Good to know there is someone else out there. Bad if it happens to be Randall's gang of 30.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

jgmack1 said:


> It's almost as if the terrifying post apocalyptic world these people find themselves in affects their ability to think clearly and make good decisions.


I'm not saying they have to think clearly as situations arise, and plans going disasterly wrong, it just seems like there is no planning at all. The whole scene when Lori crashing her car, and no one knows where she was. The scene could have been almost frame for frame identical, if they had radios (CB or otherwise) for example.


Spoiler




Rick, Glenn, and Herschel are at the bar, when the others arrive. Rick turns off radio because he doesn't any info to be accidentally given to the 2 guys they meet in the bar. Rick eventually kills them.
Lori for some reason gets a bug up her ass about Rick needing to be back at the farm. Radios him, no response. She tells Shane, but he says something like "Rick's a big boy and can take care of himself, Shane needs to protect her". Upset, she gets in car and drives off alone so Shane wont stop her, gets in accident. Or not, I think the writers want us to think shes stupid and irrational.
In the process of trying to get out of town, Rick either forgets to turn radio back on, or doesn't want Shane and Daryl to leave the farm unprotected and opts that his group just try to escape.
Lori wakes up, radios shes in car crash, Shane flips out comes to her rescue, still no word from Rick.
Everyone gets back home safe, Lori is upset that Shane rescued her instead of Rick.
Shane yells at Rick for being a bad protector of his wife and child




Edit: I'm probably thinking too much about this... I just wanted to iterate that they could be a little more pro active but have the story be exactly same.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

The big problem with radios? Power. They don't have electricity anymore - how are they supposed to power these things? If they're using batteries, they'll burn through their supply in no time if they leave them on all the time.

That's the reason that Rick only turns on his radio once a day to communicate with Morgan - to conserve power. That said, they should still keep them around (and off) for emergencies like this episode.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

What about CB Radios in the cars??


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

hapdrastic said:


> The big problem with radios? Power. They don't have electricity anymore - how are they supposed to power these things? If they're using batteries, they'll burn through their supply in no time if they leave them on all the time.
> 
> That's the reason that Rick only turns on his radio once a day to communicate with Morgan - to conserve power. That said, they should still keep them around (and off) for emergencies like this episode.


Answer: small, gas-powered generators.

Herschel already had a generator running in the barn for power to the house.

All they needed to do was to find a big gas truck somewhere and drive it to the farm/prison. Or maybe the prison already has an ample fuel supply.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, the dialog was confusing...sometimes it seemed like they thought that was a logical place to meet, and sometimes it seemed like it was a plan. But I don't think they ever spelled it out either way.


I don't think it was a planned meeting spot...it was just the only other place that they all know about. Plus they did leave supplies there.

They had no "bug out" plan.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Hank said:


> Answer: small, gas-powered generators.


Or even propane generators. There has to be a huge stash of available propane tanks that they can scavenge in these little towns. Liquid propane has a very long shelf life.

http://www.generatorjoe.net/html/genfuel.html


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> I wonder how many Walkers coming from a mile away could a trained sharp shooted w/ a relatively quick load gun take out.
> 
> 100+?


I'm a good shot with a rifle, and I can consistently hit a head sized stationary target from a good rest at 400 yards (with minimal wind).

Assuming the walkers are headed towards the shooter, their heads won't be stationary, but they won't be moving too much, either. So let's just estimate that a better shot than me could consistently hit a walker in the head at 400 yards or less. One could argue that they could start shooting further out, but I'm operating under the assumption that ammo is somewhat scarce, and you don't want to shoot unless you think you can hit the target.

Let's estimate the walkers' speed at 1 mph. At that speed, it takes 818 seconds to travel 400 yards (that's just under 14 minutes). If the shooter can take one aimed shot every 5 seconds, that's a total of 163 dead walkers before being over run. I'm assuming reloading time is averaged into the 5 seconds number.

This also assumes the walkers are in a phalanx-like line, which realistically they wouldn't be. So the actual number is probably even higher. If you could prep somewhat ahead of time and put out some range indicators and wind flags, you could probably go until your barrel melts.

Or give me a bolt gun for anything over 50 yards, and the previously mentioned M&P 15-22 for close in work, and a couple sandwiches, and I'm ready for my 8 hour shift on the water tower.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Most supplies of accessible fuel, guns, ammo, etc. have likely already been picked through. Their group aren't the only ones out there trying to survive. Besides, it's not like they have a lot of man power either. Rick, Glenn, T-Dog, and Darryl would have to do most if not all of that work. That leaves Lori, Carol, Herschel, Carl, Maggie, and Andrea. Outside of Andrea, I really wouldn't want any of them having my back out in the ****. There's also the little matter of all of the dead people out there trying to eat you, not to mention, the other humans trying to survive (hello Randall's friends). The farm looks like it is in the middle of nowhere, not likely to have stockpiles of much of anything nearby.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

I liked this:


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

MrGreg said:


> Let's estimate the walkers' speed at 1 mph. At that speed, it takes 818 seconds to travel 400 yards (that's just under 14 minutes).


Not disputing any of your numbers, but this show has shown that walkers "in hot pursuit" are capable of a pretty quick shamble. So maybe bump that up to 3 mph or so. Plus their heads are going to be lurching side to side quite a bit.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Not disputing any of your numbers, but this show has shown that walkers "in hot pursuit" are capable of a pretty quick shamble. So maybe bump that up to 3 mph or so. Plus their heads are going to be lurching side to side quite a bit.


You're right in that if they're actively chasing prey, they probably are moving closer to 3 mph. The 1 mph estimate was for a general herd not chasing a specific target. Have we ever seen walkers actually run?

As to their heads moving side to side, I'm giving the benefit of the doubt to someone who's a better shot than me to make the hit within 400 yards. Again, the amount of side to side movement is probably very dependent on how fast they are moving.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

MrGreg said:


> You're right in that if they're actively chasing prey, they probably are moving closer to 3 mph. The 1 mph estimate was for a general herd not chasing a specific target. Have we ever seen walkers actually run?


I'm pretty sure there was a scene in an early episode in downtown Atlanta where we saw them moving at a decent clip and one even scaled a fence. But generally they're of the slow shambling variety in this show. (I definitely remember the fence, not so sure about the speed at which it was approached).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

danterner said:


> I'm pretty sure there was a scene in an early episode in downtown Atlanta where we saw them moving at a decent clip and one even scaled a fence. But generally they're of the slow shambling variety in this show. (I definitely remember the fence, not so sure about the speed at which it was approached).


As so often, the depictions of their speed varies wildly, probably according to plot needs. Sometimes, they can be running at a fairly decent pace (not an outright sprint, more of a jog). At other times, they're the traditional turtle-vs-hare turtle, slow but steady.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

MrGreg said:


> I still contend that something like an M&P 15-22 with a suppressor would be the ideal zombie survival weapon.
> 
> - Uses 22LR ammo, which is plentiful, but sufficient for head shots, which is what you'd be going for
> - Has high capacity, low recoil, and a good rate of fire
> ...


The good thing about .22 ammo is there's a lot of it available. The bad thing about .22 ammo is that a lot of it is crap. And by "crap", I mean low power and dirty as hell powder.

Especially with a .22 rifle like these AR types. They can be picky. Almost need to stick with CCI minimags or Remington Viper.

I used to shoot Winchester Super X in my Browning Buckmark. You could count the time between starting and jamming with an egg timer. But CCI would just keep on going.

The problem with .22 head shots on a zombie is that although .22 bullets would probably do the job (stop the zombie permanently), the precision of where you'd have to hit them would be more difficult. It would be equivalent of shooting them in the eyeball, 30-50 feet away, at night. That's still going to be a pretty tough shot. Of course, triple taps to the head would work too. 

And iron sights aren't worth a crap in low light conditions if they don't have tritium inserts. So a nice EOTech or Aimpoint would be required, or a quality knockoff red dot sight of some sort instead.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

retrodog said:


> The problem with .22 head shots on a zombie is that although .22 bullets would probably do the job (stop the zombie permanently), the precision of where you'd have to hit them would be more difficult. It would be equivalent of shooting them in the eyeball, 30-50 feet away, at night. That's still going to be a pretty tough shot. Of course, triple taps to the head would work too.


Been there, done that.. (skip to 00:30)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZQSo5VCJic&t=32s[/media]


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

retrodog said:


> The good thing about .22 ammo is there's a lot of it available.


Yeah. Me and my dad and my grandpa (RIP) all trained with M16s and 1911s. Me... my last training was with a 12g Browning. Not exactly normal.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

retrodog said:


> The good thing about .22 ammo is there's a lot of it available. The bad thing about .22 ammo is that a lot of it is crap. And by "crap", I mean low power and dirty as hell powder.
> 
> Especially with a .22 rifle like these AR types. They can be picky. Almost need to stick with CCI minimags or Remington Viper.
> 
> I used to shoot Winchester Super X in my Browning Buckmark. You could count the time between starting and jamming with an egg timer. But CCI would just keep on going.


I use Federal bulk pack ammo in mine, and it runs flawlessly. As in thousands of rounds without a problem (with regular cleaning, of course). Cheaper ammo is an issue, though. The minimags have too much wax on them for my taste.



retrodog said:


> The problem with .22 head shots on a zombie is that although .22 bullets would probably do the job (stop the zombie permanently), the precision of where you'd have to hit them would be more difficult. It would be equivalent of shooting them in the eyeball, 30-50 feet away, at night. That's still going to be a pretty tough shot. Of course, triple taps to the head would work too.


Seems like anywhere in the forehead should do the job. I shoot speed steel every month, and we often shoot 8" circle targets at those distances, and it's not uncommon to hit 5 targets in under 5 seconds.



retrodog said:


> And iron sights aren't worth a crap in low light conditions if they don't have tritium inserts. So a nice EOTech or Aimpoint would be required, or a quality knockoff red dot sight of some sort instead.


True, but you might want iron sights as backup when the batteries die  I have a mid-level red dot on mine and it works great.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

So my question is this. What stopped them from having ONE person as a decoy. Drive around and get the walkers to follow him. Lead them off the farm or AWAY from the house.
The rest of the people hide in the house being quiet. In THEORY that would have worked right? 

Granted they don't or didn't realize this action would work in theory but based off the information we have about how the horde's work this would be a way to stay put and deflect zombie hordes right?


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

NatasNJ said:


> So my question is this. What stopped them from having ONE person as a decoy. Drive around and get the walkers to follow him. Lead them off the farm or AWAY from the house.
> The rest of the people hide in the house being quiet. In THEORY that would have worked right?
> 
> Granted they don't or didn't realize this action would work in theory but based off the information we have about how the horde's work this would be a way to stay put and deflect zombie hordes right?


Are you gonna volunteer for that duty?

What happens if you run out of gas - or come upon an obstacle, or vehicle problems?


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

NatasNJ said:


> So my question is this. What stopped them from having ONE person as a decoy. Drive around and get the walkers to follow him. Lead them off the farm or AWAY from the house.
> The rest of the people hide in the house being quiet. In THEORY that would have worked right?
> 
> Granted they don't or didn't realize this action would work in theory but based off the information we have about how the horde's work this would be a way to stay put and deflect zombie hordes right?


They already used this in season 1, so they know it works. We just needed a reason for them to get off the farm.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I thought it was a 'her', too. We'll see!





angelpagan said:


> Yes, her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





photoshopgrl said:


> I'm not reading that. Obviously I'm trying not to be spoiled. I just didn't get a vibe of it being a _her_ from the thing we saw last night.





MikeMar said:


> Yeah, I did not get any gender vibe at all.


Really? I thought it was a woman right away. Smaller frame and had the shape of a woman. Look at the legs. There are breasts there too.

Sorry if this has been covered, I haven't read through the entire thread.










By the way, that scene was dope! Best part of the season IMHO! I can't wait to see more about "her" next season.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

Anyone else get the song "Maggie's Farm" as covered by Rage Against the Machine in their head while watching this season?

I always kept thinking of it whenever I realized there was a Maggie and they were on her (dad's) farm.

The song would be amazing put to a montage of the hoard scene from this episode, or a montage of Glenn having to deal with Maggie.


----------



## jgmack1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Michonne reminds me of the Black Riders in Lord of The Rings. I think a good weapon to use on the Zombies would be the oldfashioned Pikestaff. No need to stab with something as short as a knife. Get the hell away from any herd, and should any of them get close enough, use the pikestaff to the head. No point in indiscriminately killing Zombies at a distance, there must be countless thousands of them.


----------



## bluntspoon (Aug 29, 2003)

As someone who gave up after the first episode of this season I came back and watched the finale.

I will say this. Seal team six could not shoot better from moving vehicles over bumpy terrain.

Apart from that it was pretty good. I have no desire to go back and watch the rest of the season, but I'm looking forward to the next one. This story arc was my favorite by far in the comics.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I only read the first few posts in this thread, but I'm amazed at the difference of opinions. Everyone seems to love the show, but I feel it's really amateurish. Like it's written and produced by a community college TV class.

The writing is lazy and sloppy. They don't manipulate characters into compromising positions well. They just have them do stupid random things to generate new situations.

The hick accents are terrible. Like the actos are playing their parts for comedic effect. Slap some buck teeth on them and this is a sitcom.

And the audio department needs a new teacher. All of the sound effects are over the top and mixed too forcefully. I get it that they want the gory, gooey effects to gross people out, but even footsteps and guns are too loud. It's distracting.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Oh, and as someone who never read the comic, if you read Playboy you know who the hooded figure is.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Oh, and as someone who never read the comic, if you read Playboy you know who the hooded figure is.


Is that available online anywhere? I really don't want to buy just one edition to read that.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

It was just a 3-page mini-comic about her backstory.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

markz said:


> Is that available online anywhere? I really don't want to buy just one edition to read that.


http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansites/nailbiter111/news/?a=56856


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I only read the first few posts in this thread, but I'm amazed at the difference of opinions. Everyone seems to love the show, but I feel it's really amateurish. Like it's written and produced by a community college TV class.
> 
> The writing is lazy and sloppy. They don't manipulate characters into compromising positions well. They just have them do stupid random things to generate new situations.


Sounds like you're in perfect agreement with everyone in this thread. 



IndyJones1023 said:


> The hick accents are terrible. Like the actos are playing their parts for comedic effect. Slap some buck teeth on them and this is a sitcom.
> 
> And the audio department needs a new teacher. All of the sound effects are over the top and mixed too forcefully. I get it that they want the gory, gooey effects to gross people out, but even footsteps and guns are too loud. It's distracting.


But you have to admit, the zombie make up is pretty good.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

super dave said:


> http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansites/nailbiter111/news/?a=56856


Thanks for that link! Kind of a boring backstory, though...


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

super dave said:


> http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansites/nailbiter111/news/?a=56856


Thanks for that! I made a cbz file of them to read on my tablet's comic book reader!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

bluntspoon said:


> ....I have no desire to go back and watch the rest of the season...


Your loss....


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jradosh said:


> Sounds like you're in perfect agreement with everyone in this thread. ...


 I think you're confusing threads...


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I only read the first few posts in this thread, but I'm amazed at the difference of opinions. Everyone seems to love the show, but I feel it's really amateurish. Like it's written and produced by a community college TV class.
> 
> The writing is lazy and sloppy. They don't manipulate characters into compromising positions well. They just have them do stupid random things to generate new situations.
> 
> ...


Oh, Indy, I am in complete agreement -- especially about the writing and overall production (and I've said so in this thread, I think). I'm not sure why I'm still watching it. It is better TV than a lot of the dreck out there, but it doesn't even come close to comparing to Six Feet Under, West Wing, Sports Night, Breaking Bad, Men of a Certain Age, etc. It's not as great as the hype.

The entire thing about Lori crashing her car, by herself, was so, so stupid. (Yes, I've seen all the jokes/images about it). And Carl always wandering around unsupervised. Come on. And as people have said already, they have no preparations for escape or attack... like they think their lives will just return to normal in a few days. The odd thing is that the zombies are believable -- the living humans are NOT!


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Hank said:


> Oh, Indy, I am in complete agreement -- especially about the writing and overall production (and I've said so in this thread, I think). I'm not sure why I'm still watching it. It is better TV than a lot of the dreck out there, but it doesn't even come close to comparing to Six Feet Under, West Wing, Sports Night, Breaking Bad, Men of a Certain Age, etc. It's not as great as the hype.
> 
> The entire thing about Lori crashing her car, by herself, was so, so stupid. (Yes, I've seen all the jokes/images about it). And Carl always wandering around unsupervised. Come on. And as people have said already, they have no preparations for escape or attack... like they think their lives will just return to normal in a few days. The odd thing is that the zombies are believable -- the living humans are NOT!


Come on now! Six Feet Under had a great ending but it had as much soap as anything else and Brenda had nonsensical crazy times just like Lori. We tend to forget the crap in hindsight. Even Sopranos had plot twists that just went away like the infamous Russians in the woods.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

zalusky said:


> Come on now! Six Feet Under had a great ending but it had as much soap as anything else and Brenda had nonsensical crazy times just like Lori. We tend to forget the crap in hindsight. Even Sopranos had plot twists that just went away like the infamous Russians in the woods.


Soap?

Yes, but Brenda's freak outs were because she actually was crazy and unpredictable. Lori is a result of just really bad writing (and acting).

Notice I didn't mention The Sopranos in my list... and yes, don't get me started on dropped plot lines.


----------



## jgmack1 (Oct 19, 2011)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I only read the first few posts in this thread, but I'm amazed at the difference of opinions. Everyone seems to love the show, but I feel it's really amateurish. Like it's written and produced by a community college TV class.
> 
> The writing is lazy and sloppy. They don't manipulate characters into compromising positions well. They just have them do stupid random things to generate new situations.
> 
> ...


You got that right. Only the Blairwitch Project is worse. I watch it anyway! It's by far the worse television I have ever enjoyed watching.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Season 1 was great, IMO
Season 2 - first half was OK
Season 2 - second half was pretty shabby but I watched anyway. The finale was good enough to make me want to watch Season 3.

I appreciate all of the spoilers since clearly they don't closely adhere to the comic book anyway. Michonne is one bad mother.... _shut your mouth_


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Zombie ANYTHING is better than most tv 

I love zombies, good, bad, and everything in between.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Beryl said:


> Season 1 was great, IMO
> Season 2 - first half was OK
> Season 2 - second half was pretty shabby but I watched anyway. The finale was good enough to make me want to watch Season 3.
> 
> I appreciate all of the spoilers since clearly they don't closely adhere to the comic book anyway. Michonne is one bad mother.... _shut your mouth_


Strange. S2 first half sucked a bag of dees. S2 second half was much better.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

fmowry said:


> Strange. S2 first half sucked a bag of dees. S2 second half was much better.


In retrospect, I think you are right. I think for me, the 1st half still had the glow of S1 and I was hoping for the best. It was pretty horrid when I think of all of those stupid conversations.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

MrGreg said:


> I use Federal bulk pack ammo in mine, and it runs flawlessly. As in thousands of rounds without a problem (with regular cleaning, of course). Cheaper ammo is an issue, though. The minimags have too much wax on them for my taste.


 Well I don't think you're supposed to be tasting them. 

Yes, I keep federal bulk packs of 22 ammo in my car and in my house. It seems to work pretty well.



> Seems like anywhere in the forehead should do the job. I shoot speed steel every month, and we often shoot 8" circle targets at those distances, and it's not uncommon to hit 5 targets in under 5 seconds.


 Well there's two interesting points about this. The first one is that we're talking about the characters on the show and not what you or any of your speed shooting friends can do on the weekends. Many of us shoot frequently and can shoot better than the characters on the show should be able to but that's beside the point. Secondly, you're shooting at static targets, probably, for the most part. Even in the matches that we shoot on the weekends at my club, the target sometimes move up or move down and you have to shoot them while they're moving. But those are usually larger in diameter and closer than what we're describing in this scenario. I contend that for regular people, even those who have been practicing shooting for a while now, they're not going to be able to shoot heads moving at that range. Especially not at night time. And let's be honest with each other, since the noise brings in new walkers, they don't really get to target shoot and practice very often without the threat of bringing in the Walkers. So they don't really have the opportunity get as much practice as you and I do.



> True, but you might want iron sights as backup when the batteries die  I have a mid-level red dot on mine and it works great.


Yes, but that is why many of us co-witness our red dot sights on our guns. If you look through your site and the red dot is missing, you just use the sites that you see through there. But I am guessing that a bunch of regular people would never know that or figure it out on their own.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Interview with Mazzarra where he answers fan's questions:
(I didn't see any spoilers but there is some information regarding season 3)

http://blogs.amctv.com/the-walking-dead/2012/03/glen-mazzara-fan-interview-part-i.php


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

pmyers said:


> Interview with Mazzarra where he answers fan's questions:
> (I didn't see any spoilers but there is some information regarding season 3)
> 
> http://blogs.amctv.com/the-walking-dead/2012/03/glen-mazzara-fan-interview-part-i.php


I thought this was interesting -- Not sure if it needed to be hidden, but, I wanted to be safe. 


Spoiler



Can a zombie actually starve to... death? --DarylFTW

A: No, a walker would not starve to death, but the corpse would continue to rot so over months it would probably rot and fall apart. But *let's keep in mind that from the time of the Pilot to the end of Season 2, we think it's only been about four months. *So, as we continue from season to season and those months turn into years, we do think that the older walkers would continue to deteriorate. But now we learn that anybody who dies becomes a walker so there would always be new walkers -- fresh walkers.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I particularly like his comment about....


Spoiler



Michonne...She hasn't tortured those walkers into submission, but let's say this: Michonne is the one person in The Walking Dead universe who has figured out how live on her own. She is a walker's worst nightmare.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I read the web comic backstory on Michonne and it looks like, to me...


Spoiler



her two slaves are her boyfriend and his idiotic friend.



But that's just me.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

fmowry said:


> Strange. S2 first half sucked a bag of dees. S2 second half was much better.


this

i was going through the motions for the first half...but I got back to looking forward to it each week, after the break.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Hank said:


> I read the web comic backstory on Michonne and it looks like, to me...
> * SPOILER *
> 
> But that's just me.


I didn't make that connection, but I like it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> Zombie ANYTHING is better than most tv
> 
> I love zombies, good, bad, and everything in between.


totally agree.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

danterner said:


> I didn't make that connection, but I like it.


It was pretty explicit.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> It was pretty explicit.


You're right. I just re-read the last page and it is totally explicit. Not sure why I didn't "get it" the first time.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Hank said:


> I read the web comic backstory on Michonne and it looks like, to me...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Kind of makes me think...



Spoiler



Just another chick insistent on always getting in the last word.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

retrodog said:


> ... more gun stuff ...


I don't disagree with anything you've said. We do sometimes shoot moving targets, and it does greatly increase the challenge. Particularly with pistols.

We have yet to attempt to shoot moving targets from a moving vehicle, though


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Hank said:


> I read the web comic backstory on Michonne and it looks like, to me...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That's exactly what I thought.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

MrGreg said:


> I don't disagree with anything you've said. We do sometimes shoot moving targets, and it does greatly increase the challenge. Particularly with pistols.
> 
> We have yet to attempt to shoot moving targets from a moving vehicle, *yet*


FYP. 

I'm going to try that with my MP5 some time. And if the MP5 won't do the job, I'll move on up to the G3.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

I haven't been through all 12 pages of commentary yet, but two things jumped out to me at the end of the episode, there are some similarities to the *excellent* book "Ex-Patriots" by Peter Clines.

Spoilerized because if you haven't read this book, you should.



Spoiler



When I saw the hooded figure, I immediately made a connection to the character in the book "Stealth." which is pretty much why I felt like it is a female in the hood (more or less confirmed by posts here about who she is).

The prison also reminded me immediately of the Mount - the fortified place where the survivors live in the book.

Lastly, the idea that the "walker" infection is a carried disease and pretty much everyone is infected is taken straight from the book, which is probably taken from somewhere else. The idea is thus (doubly spoilerized since I know you will peek anyway):



Spoiler



The zombie infection is more or less harmless in the living - it lies dormant until the person dies of other causes, then reanimates the flesh to spread itself. The reason that people die from a bite is because a zombie's mouth is positively crawling with other infections (for many reasons), and the bite transmits them all to the victim, whose immune system can't handle everything all at once.

For example, if you got a cold, you'd likely survive. But if you got a cold, and the flu, and pneumonia, and chicken pox, and every other common disease all at once, you have almost no chance to survive, so make your time. We saw this in the guy who got bitten in season 1 but hid it; he had a fever that wouldn't quit, then eventually he just died.






Anyone who's read the book make the same connections?

[sorry if i've smeeked, I'll go back now and read all of the comments.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

classicX said:


> I haven't been through all 12 pages of commentary yet, but two things jumped out to me at the end of the episode, there are some similarities to the *excellent* book "Ex-Patriots" by Peter Clines.
> 
> Spoilerized because if you haven't read this book, you should.
> 
> ...


Good info and points, but I contend that...



Spoiler



Numerous diseases couldn't live together like that. Maybe one or two, but combinations like you're describing would not be possible. And especially not in an undead walker with no blood flow.

But for the purposes of the "zombie universe" I guess it's about as good of an explanation as we're gonna get. Thanks.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> I dunno if you're confused or I'm naive but I've never pictured much grassy areas in a prison. I always thought it was paved or just areas that used to be grass but now just trod all over ground.


As has been stated, there are prisons with open "dirt" areas and some with grass; I'd say more than half of the prisons I've been to have some sort of farm-able land within a secured perimeter, even if it's outside the inner secured space.



Maui said:


> And without knowing anything about the comics, I took the hooded character to be a woman for some reason. But the pet walkers did not work for me. As someone said before, I would think even the chained walkers would be trying to feed, even if they had no arms.





MikeMar said:


> If the walkers had like ball gags on, that would work


Or having no jaws and possibly not even teeth.



pmyers said:


> How do you move quickly with those things chained to you?


I'd assume that you wouldn't need to, since walkers would likely take you for a walker as well seeing a group of them moving together.



phox_mulder said:


> Not to sound racist


No offense, but that statement is almost always followed by a racist comment.



DevdogAZ said:


> My biggest issue with the shooting (aside from the shooting from the cars, which was ludicrous) was the way they're portraying shotguns as being ideal for target shooting. Hershel was sitting there firing his shotgun at walkers that were 30-50 yards away, and hitting them all in the head. In reality, they'd be getting hit all over their bodies with small shot, but it probably wouldn't do enough damage to their heads to take them down.


Mentioned before, but small spread or slug shots would work and be reasonably accurate out to about 50-75 feet.



photoshopgrl said:


> Good question. How would you get in?


While prisons are designed to keep people out, their primary purpose is to keep people in. Most prisons have enough of a barrier to keep people out just long enough for someone to be alerted and fashion an appropriate response.

Given enough time and no fear from guards shooting you and the like, you cold get in reasonably easily. The fences wouldn't hold back a huge herd, but regular culling of any walkers gathered at the fence using some sort of pike or spear would be a quiet and simple way to keep them at bay.



Amnesia said:


> Sure, but there must be survivors elsewhere too. Places closer to Georgia.
> 
> Other islands would work---what about Nantucket? Yes, it's bigger and there would be more stray walkers to clean out, but you still wouldn't have any wandering in from outside. Plus, it's certainly possible that cold weather could adverse affect walkers.


Why would walkers be detered by water? They probably can't swim, but they don't need to breath. A random walker, walking in a random direction would eventually walk in to the sea and keep walking until he reaches land or deteriorates enough that he can't walk any more.

Cold weather would possibly make them slower but would also slow any process of decay, so it's likely a wash.

Plus, given this new information that every is infected, EVERY death must immediately be followed by putting down the walker otherwise you'd have an outbreak all over again.



MikeMar said:


> Hell when I went to Armenia, the cab driver ran out of gas, pulled over, took out a 2 liter bottle of coke filled w/ gas, *poured it into the engine*, then drove to a gas station to fill up
> 
> If he can do it, why can't these people?!?!?!


How did you not catch fire?! 



markz said:


> One of my co-workers just watched this last night. She does not read about the show online and knows nothing from the comics.
> 
> Her first words today to me were "What was up with that girl leading the two armless walkers on chains?" I said "Girl?" She answered, "I could tell it was a girl by the way she moved."


Ditto.



retrodog said:


> The cape has a special anti-zombie coating that makes the person wearing it seem like they are just another zombie. So the pets don't know that dinner is just 10' in front of them.


Or maybe they just don't recognize her as food while she's wearing it - the walkers don't attack anything that moves, just anything living. Perhaps the cloak makes her look more like a car than a person (to the walkers).



Hank said:


> Or just a flame-thrower.


That's probably the worst weapon against a zombie horde - light a zombie on fire and you've just shortened its lifespan to about 5-10 minutes, but during those minutes you have a flaming zombie after you.



EvilMidniteBombr said:


> One major down side I see to using unsecure radios (CBs and FRS) is that they are broadcasting in the clear. Meaning anyone else that has one of those radios and on the same channel can hear them. This could be good and bad. Good to know there is someone else out there. Bad if it happens to be Randall's gang of 30.


A simple system of code words and phrases, plus a system of channel switching [such as by time of day] would do well, assuming they aren't using sophisticated scanning equipment.

The small hand radios that have 20-40 mile ranges [in reality it's more like 1 mile] would be fine, and can be recharged with a very small generator or even a 9V cigarette lighter inverter.



retrodog said:


> Good info and points, but I contend that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



The diseases wouldn't have to live together persay, or even infect the zombie. They would just need to be present in some flesh or blood stuck in the teeth of zombie in some way that makes the transfer possible during a bite.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

classicX said:


> <removed a bunch of stuff>


Dude, your multi-quote button is stuck!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

classicX said:


> As has been stated, there are prisons with open "dirt" areas and some with grass; I'd say more than half of the prisons* I've been to* have some sort of farm-able land within a secured perimeter, even if it's outside the inner secured space.


 Please don't shank me!


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Please don't shank me!


Is that a metaphor?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

retrodog said:


> Is that a metaphor?


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

markz said:


> Dude, your multi-quote button is stuck!


That's what happens when I take too long to watch a show and have to read through 12 pages of comments!



photoshopgrl said:


> Please don't shank me!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

classicX said:


> That's what happens when I take too long to watch a show and have to read through 12 pages of comments!


Why not just make 18 consecutive posts?


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Why not just make 18 consecutive posts?


I have a buddy who text messages like that. Instead of just writing a few sentences on one text, he breaks it up into four or five. He is the sole reason that I broke my 200 TMs/month limit. What a *****.


----------



## steverm2 (May 10, 2005)

I agree with most of whats been said,but when rick and carl set the barn on fire I wondered why someone who doesnt smoke has a zippo.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

steverm2 said:


> I agree with most of whats been said,but when rick and carl set the barn on fire I wondered why someone who doesnt smoke has a zippo.


Not that odd. I used to carry around a zippo. You never know when you may need to light something or see in the dark.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Not that odd. I used to carry around a zippo. You never know when you may need to light something or see in the dark.


Odd, though, that they'd toss the lighter rather than light something else and toss that. No more lighter. And if it didn't work on the first try they'd have no other chance.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

danterner said:


> Odd, though, that they'd toss the lighter rather than light something else and toss that. No more lighter. And if it didn't work on the first try they'd have no other chance.


That's just dumb writing, something this show has in spades.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

danterner said:


> Odd, though, that they'd toss the lighter rather than light something else and toss that. No more lighter. And if it didn't work on the first try they'd have no other chance.


That occurred to me also.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

In the heat of the moment perhaps they just weren't thinking clearly.

At least they had the foresight to store cans of gasoline in a barn full of hay.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

That's how TV and Movie fires are always lit with Zippos though, they always toss the whole lighter.


phox


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

classicX said:


> No offense, but that statement is almost always followed by a racist comment.


No offense, but that statement is almost always followed by a #*$%&@# offensive comment. 



classicX said:


> Why would walkers be detered by water? They probably can't swim, but they don't need to breath. A random walker, walking in a random direction would eventually walk in to the sea and keep walking until he reaches land or deteriorates enough that he can't walk any more.


Two words. Water. Currents.



classicX said:


> Or maybe they just don't recognize her as food while she's wearing it - the walkers don't attack anything that moves, just anything living. Perhaps the cloak makes her look more like a car than a person (to the walkers).


I haven't read the comics, so it may have been covered already, but maybe she keeps the hooded cloak soaked in Zombie No. 5? That way she always smells like a zombie. Combined with having 2 walkers following her around, she doesn't get a second glance.



classicX said:


> A simple system of code words and phrases, plus a system of channel switching [such as by time of day] would do well, assuming they aren't using sophisticated scanning equipment.
> 
> The small hand radios that have 20-40 mile ranges [in reality it's more like 1 mile] would be fine, and can be recharged with a very small generator or even a 9V cigarette lighter inverter.


Channel switching would have a limited effect. You don't need a scanner to quickly flip through 40 channels on a CB and multichannel FRS radios. Open band commercial radios would be harder to monitor.

I forgot to mention earlier that truck stops are full of DC to AC inverters. Grab a few of them and you could keep radio batteries charged as long as you have gasoline/diesel. Grab a few CBs while you're there, and you have plenty of vehicle comms.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

They probably have lots of lighters....


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Did a season 2 marathon of the show yesterday. I think I watched like 7 episodes or so. I would say I enjoyed the second season overall.

I had heard so much of Hershel's farm. I had it in my mind that this guy was evil and had some crazy stuff going on at the farm. He turned out to not be such a bad guy after all.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Hoffer said:


> Did a season 2 marathon of the show yesterday. I think I watched like 7 episodes or so. I would say I enjoyed the second season overall.
> 
> I had heard so much of Hershel's farm. I had it in my mind that this guy was evil and had some crazy stuff going on at the farm. He turned out to not be such a bad guy after all.


I wonder if watching Season 2 marathon style is better since there were some slower episodes and not having to wait a week for the action would be good.


----------

